# Bordell's Tales, Chapter 1 : Two faces.



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2005)

Only a faint dark blue light can be seen at the horizon. The day has finally decided to come, but it won't show his brillant sphere for at least an hour. The rock is pretty quiet. Only the hammer of Greffit can be heard. He is working on a master piece that have been ordered by Roderick itself. Everyone knows that Greefit always prefer to work alone and at night. The steel of his hammer resonate through the silence of the night for a few moments and everything come silent. The silence is then broken by a bird's song. the sound mix itself with the sounds of the wave that broke on the rocky land where the castle have been build.

You're walking on the northen wall. Night watch duty have always been given to the squire, to train them to stay alert, to get used to sleep less. It isn't that the rock could be attack. The rock have never been attack, and the order have no known enemy, but for a squire, the worst days of his life always come after he has been spotted sleeping on the wall. It has been over three hours you've been walking on the wall. For a moment, the gentle sound of the sea is carrying you to the dream world, but Greffit's hammer is waking you. You decide to walk up to the tower and take some water in the bucket to wake you up. You continue to patrol like that for an hour, when the sun finally show itself. His light seems to boost your body with energy, and the slumber that was hovering over your head just dissapear. At that moment, Greffit's hammer finally come to silence, but others sounds start to fill the place. Among them, you hear some knights starting to train, followers starting there daily tasks.

Half an hour later, a guard come to you. You know him. his name is Kyle. He is a nice figther, and had been at one time a squire too, but after a disease has taken both his wife and son, he had fallen in alcool. He lost his rank of squire after he has started a fight with Kriegspire. The fight end after five minutes, but Kyle was so drunk that Kriegspire had only needed one punch to knock him out, and that after having dodge all Kyle's attempt to punch him. Such behavior would have forced Kyle to leave the Rock, but because of the circumstances, he was allowed to stay in the guards. Now, he tries to not touch alcool anymore, but he has been found a few times death drunk.

"Hi Xavier. The night havn't been too long? I've heard Leopol have been summoned by Roderick last night. Do you have clue why?"

Your mind have been wandering so far that you had forgotten that. Last night, your knight have been summoned to see the council. He left you alone during the night, recommanding you to take some sleep as you had a watch this morning. When you woke up to take your shift, you saw that Leopol's bed hasn't been disturbed. Leopol seems he just had pass a whole night awake. You know what it's mean... Leopol have been given a duty and he must have passed the night planning what to do. But for now, you don't have a clue what it could be.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Xavier pauses--the lack of sleep has caused his mind to be more scattered than usual. "I... no, I don't know why." He looks at the horizon to think--has no one spoken to him since then? "I should probably go look for him now that my shift has ended--do you know where he is?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2005)

Kyle stares at you a moment. "Hey, isn't it your job to know where you're knight is?" You hear the clash of two swords behind you. Kyle seems to look at where the sound come from, and he lose all his hapiness. You follow his eyes and see Kriegspire training with Bellmon, his squire. "Ask him. After you, he's the most likely to know where Leopol is."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Xavier raises an eyebrow _<This guy is telling me what my job is?>_ "He left after he was called and I haven't seen him since. I've been on duty, anyway, so I haven't been able to check on him either."

He follows Kyle's gaze to Kriegspire, "Thanks, I'll check with him in a bit. What are you doing up here? You don't have watch duty now, do you?" Bordell turns back to Kyle with a half-smirk, to see his response.

After Kyle's answer, Xavier pats Kyle on the shoulder and turns to go to Leopol's room. He intends to knock on his door and check inside there to see if Leopol is indeed doing some planning. If not, he will go to the grounds to talk to Kriegspire.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2005)

"New assignment, I'll be on the walls for the whole week. The captaion told me that fresh air would help me. As if he knew what I need." he shakes his head with a bit of exasperation. You leave him and walk down the stairs.

Your steps leads you in small alleys that wind between the building. The rock is small, and so all is close. The only large open ground are the training ground and the garden. You arrive at the castle and enter the knights' wing. Your footstep are the only one resoning in the hall, but you can hear some whisper in the rooms. The people are waking up and preparing themselves for the day. 

You open the heavy wood door of your room and find it empty. You are about to close the door and go back to the training ground where Kriegspire is training his squire when your eye catch a pile of cloth behind Stone's bed. It looks like he has finally came back, and has decide to go and take a bath in the baths. Stone has the habit to take a bath once per day, telling that cleaning the body also clean the mind, and that it also help him to awake himself in the morning.

OOC: I dunnot know what is Bordell's habit for his baths, but it is sure he hadn't the time to take one before his night watch, so his last bath is at least from the day before.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

What are the baths like? Are there community baths here? I'll probably want to take a bath--if not now, then soon. If it's a community bath, I'll take one, but my current priority is to make sure Leopol is okay. If he usually takes long baths, I'll take a bath quickly. If he usually takes short baths, I'll wait 5 or 10 minutes for him to return. If you understand what I'm going for, feel free to push ahead.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2005)

There is two communal baths, the kinght's and ladies' bath (There isn't much women knights, and many kinghts are married, so the term have come from that and have stick.) Only squires and upper ranks have access to it. You know that Leopol generally take short bath, but the bath is one of the place he like to relax and think. Your intuition tells you he will surely be there for some times, so you take your time to prepare yourself, in case he would come back soon, but he doesn't show up. You go take your bath. On your way there, you meet some knights and squire that are doing there daily tasks. The life in the castle have finally awaken.

You enter the bath and you see Leopol in the far coner of the bath alone. On the other side, knight Kell and his young squire are talking about history of the order. Kell is talking about the second invasion, and some strategy that have been used by the order to slow down the Slitherin.

Leopol doesn't seem to have notice your entrance. He looks like absorbed in his thoughts. Last time you saw him like that was during the winter, the day before you left with him to stop some barbarian raid at the border. Your intuition told you the task to come is not some routine.

You enter the bath and leave your knight alone with his thoughts. You quickly wash yourself and get out of the bath. You take your cloth and you dress yourself. As you are about to leave, you hear your name behind you. You turn around and looks behind and see Leopol looking at you.

"Xavier, come here."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2005)

_<Ah, a bath.>_ Xavier had not had a chance to bathe in a while, so getting grime off of his body was a welcome opportunity. _<Leopol looks pensive, so I'll for him to finish his thoughts. In the meantime...>_ He took care in taking an extra-good bath, but also not to take too long. Due to the intensity of Leopol's thoughts, Xavier might not have another for a while.

Getting out of the bath, Xavier dressed himself to go look for Leopol who was no doubt ahead of him somewhere, maybe he was--

"Xavier, come here."

Maybe he was right behind him. Slightly surprised, Xavier turned around to meet Leopol's eyes. "There you are. Have you slept at all since you were called? You should get some rest before we do whatever it is we are to do this time."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2005)

"Thanks to have not disturb me." He says, not beleiving that you just spot him. "You're right, we will be leaving, and tommorow morning. I want you to makes a few things for me. First, go see the stablelad. We'll need six horse ready. Ours, Kriegspire's and his squire's horses and two pack horses. I want them to be equipped for travelling, and ask him to put some used equipment. Then, you'll go to see the tailor. Ask him a few hunter's clothing for the four of us. Finally, you'll find Kriegspire and tell him that we will eat together with our squire in northen private room. I'll tell you there the detail of all that. Once all is done, you're free to do what you want until the dinner time, but you should just relax a bit."

He let himself slide in the water, leaving only his head out of the water. He closes his eyes and add.

"If you need me I'll stay here and relax for some times. Then, you'll be able to find me in the library. I have some maps to study before the dinner."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

Xavier nods, "No problem. If you have time, try to get some extra sleep since you did not sleep last night. I would like for you to be as alert as possible." He nods to Stone and goes on his way to the stablelad and then his other errands. _<Four riding horses, two pack horses, complete with equipment, hunter's clothes, and then dinner in the private room. And leaving first thing tomorrow? This must be extremely urgent. Definitely not just barbarians.>_


----------



## Velmont (Jul 30, 2005)

You leave the bath and go back to your room to finish to dress yourself. Once that done, you go to the stable. The stables is a large building, build near the main gate, patly build inside the walls itself. You find numerous horses, many taken cares by kids, who are apprentice. The more experimented are taking care of the war steeds of the knights. You find Jeromy, the responsible of the stables, presently taking cares of Roderick's horse. You ask him to prepare the horses for tomorrow.

"Used equipment? Well, if Stone ask it, he must have a reason. Who I am to question him? I think I have what you'll need. I'll make sure they won't fail you. I must finish to take care of Roderick's horse first. I'll take care of that myself after. All should be ready tonight."

After that you go see Hanry, the tailor. You follow the wall, as Hanry's house is near it. his building is small and build on three floor. The first level is his workshop, where tissu of all kind are in demonstration, where half complete works lay on a table. You find him working a red vest with black and golden border. You asks him your request. "Hunting clothing? Are you going to hunt with Roderick tomorrow? I have two council members who ask me to have new vest for the hunt of tomorrow. And as usual, they need the best quality. I've never understood why you need to look at your best for hunting. No, think about it. The animals doesn't give a damn about what you wear. Even worst, one ask for a red vest. Red can be seen from very far. You are just a beacon telling them to flee. Peasant who hunt already catch that fact, and they wear generally rags, but rags that help you stay hidden in the bush... Well, looks like I will have to work during the night. What do you want exactly. I suggest something not too fancy to save me times."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

Xavier nods, "Yes, the red may seem silly at first, but it depends on the priorities of the travellers. I think we just need something strong, warm, and will blend with our surroundings. This doesn't have to be fancy at all, just practical. After all, we leave tomorrow morning." Assuming Hanry understands the request, Xavier wishes him speed, and leaves to find Kriegspire. _<He might be still training?>_ Xavier goes to where Kyle pointed him towards earlier. At the very least, it was a place to start looking for Kriegspire.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2005)

"Pratical? Nice! I have a few vest made for some of the followers. They always ask me to mend them. They have the habits to hide in bush with thorns. I have two extra here." Hanry stand up and walk to a dresser where he pull two vests. He then walk to a table were many cloth are lying. "And I think I have two or three more... yeah, here it is. They'll need some patch, but I think I'll be able to do some nice work and have some sleep. Don't fear, only a close inspection will show the meding. I will need to make two new for the hunter who use them, but they can wait. I doubt Sir Stone can. For the leggings, I have always some in stock. Workers, guards, hunters, they all use the same types. Strong and simple. There will be no problem. All should be done for tomorrow morning... I hope none of you have gain weight, or i'll need to take new measurement." he adds with a smile, taking a look at your belly.

After you've been sure the task will be done, you head back to the training ground. The training ground is an open area, about forty feet by almost two hundreds. The ground is made of hard-packed surface, as it is seldom use for joust training. most of the time, knights and squire or group of guard come here and practice there martial skills. When you arrive, a small group of archer are training on the western part of the training ground. On the eastern, two knights are tarining. 

Among them, Kriegspire is showing to his squire how to fight in full plate mail. You stop a moment to take a look at it. The two warrior clumsy turn around each other, sword in hand. One finally decide to charge his opponent. The attacker miss, his sword being deflected by the armor. The defender trip his opponent. The fallen knight try to stand up, but the weight of the armor prevent him to do it easily. The defender attack with his sword, but the fallen knight roll to dodge. The standing one is trip by the manoeuvre and both kinghts take out there dagger. The swordplay transform into wresting, and both seems to try to open his enemy armor to stick the dagger in it. At one moment, Bellmon helms start to slide from his socket and Kriegspire put the dagger on his skin. You hear Kriegspire "You're dead.". The fight finish and both stands up, removing there helmets. "You'll see, most duel finish like that. Full Plate Mail are great protection, but you've got a great difficulty to move with it. So, once you are inside you're opponent guard, there is two choice left: Wrestling or breaking the fight. Many will choose the second, but after a few unsuccesfull attempt, you'll see it generally turn into wrestling. That's one reason why you always need a dagger at your side when in plate mail. You won't have this problem with lighter armor, like a breastplate or a chaishirt."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Xavier walks up to the two of them, wasting no time in waiting for them to get up. He gets right to the point, "Leopol Stone needs to talk to both of you concerning an important mission from Roderick, in which we leave tomorrow. Horses, equipment, and clothing is being prepared for you as we speak. Details will be discussed over a meal in the northern private room. Are you two able to attend?"

Xavier pauses briefly at the two of them on the ground and slightly shakes his head. "I predict that this will not be an easy journey. Be as prepared as you can be. If you are on the ground, your opponent will not waste time of taking advantage of the situation. Just because you are in full plate does not mean he will be too."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2005)

> "I predict that this will not be an easy journey. Be as prepared as you can be. If you are on the ground, your opponent will not waste time of taking advantage of the situation. Just because you are in full plate does not mean he will be too."




Kriegspire doesn't seems to listen to you at first, and finish his lesson to his squire before he even start to give you attention.

"We will be there, Bordell." he finally answers, while he stands up"And I'll gives you one advice. Don't speak uselessly. Before giving some comments, be sure what the topic is. I was showing Bellmon how to fight in tournment. And in tournment, the vast majority fight in Full Plate Mail. Rare are the noble who fight in lighter armor. The favor the prestige of metal over the advantage of mobility. And the lesson was on that, duel in Full Plate Mail."

He helps Bellmon to get up and continue his lesson, taking no more care about you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Bordell smirks, and turns around to leave. _<Will prestige win a tournament for you? What a useless lesson, fighting for sport. When you're surrounded by a dozen of them, you'll wish you hadn't wasted time on tournament fighting. Defense of our lands is a priority--how else do you rule?>_ Walking indoors, he looks around and imagines the halls being filled with enemies, running at him. Would any of them stop to duel? Of course not. It would be a travesty if he did not know how to defend the castle properly. One must be strong against his enemies, not against his allies.

"Hm, a clean body is a clean mind." Xavier continues walking, to clean his equipment. He didn't know what was coming, but he should get his equipment in order for whatever it was.

For the meal, Xavier attempts to arrive about five minutes early.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2005)

You arrive at your room and you take out all you need to clean your equipment. While you are doing this, you notice that Leopol have already come in the room to change himself, so he should be now in the library. You start to clean and you finish and estimate that you still have an hour before the dinner, so you leave your room and start to wander. You enter the garden, where the smells of some exotic flower fill the air. A monk is silently walking in the alley. He seems meditating. You relax a bit and take advantage of the silence to think of what is coming, but you can't find anything more than you already know.

At a moment, the monk leave and walk toward the church tower. You guess he must be responsible to ring the bell for the dinner call, so you leave the garden and walk to the northen room of the knight's wing. You arrive as you hear the bell. You aren't surprise to see that no one is there yet. You sit down and wait. A few moments after that Kriegspire and Bellmon arrive and sits down. Some servant appear with plates. The meal is composed of roasted beef with vegeatables and a piece of bread and cheese.  After a few minutes, Leopol havn't come yet. Kriegspire looks at Bellmon and you and says.

"Well, we should eat while it is hot. Leopol must be absorbed by something and havn't heard the bell."

He takes his knife and cut a piece of beef. He starts to eat. "Hmmm... not bad, the beef have been well spice today. Xavier, have you an idea of what Leopol wanted to talk about? I guess it must have a relation with yesterday messenger. He have done such a discreet entrance that gossip havn't even start."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

"I... didn't hear of any messenger." Xavier looks down at his plate and pushes some food around. "Something about a mission from Roderick, no doubt. Leopol seemed _very_ absorbed by it. Something worse than the--"

He stops himself and looks at the servant who brought in the plates. "Excuse me, would you check on Leopol Stone? I think we need him in here. He may be in the library, studying some maps."

Xavier looks back at his food and takes a bite of meat with some bread. "Yes, this is good."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2005)

"Yes, I'll go immediatly sir." says the servant, posing the plate in front of you, leaving quickly.

Bellmon listen silently. After a moment of hesitation, he asks to Kriegspire. "What messenger were you talking about, master?"

"A messenger have come and gone without the usual annoncement. He was disguised into some peasant who wanted to request something from his lord. The only thing, I don't know many peasant who can pay themselves sturdy riding boots of quality. And if a messenger is coming here without making himself known, that must one of Theor. Theodor have always been reluctant to ask for help." He takes another mouthful of meet before continuing. "I can suppose a lot of things, but Leopol will surely arrive soon, so we'll be fix at that moment."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

"Theodor, eh?" Xavier takes a bite of the vegetables. "Does he come by often for help? Must be bad. Those of the Order of Crian must always look to defend others."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2005)

"Have you ever heard that Theodor have asked help to anyone? He! His indenpendency is what is most precious to his eyes. If I am not wrong with my guess, it should have taken everything to decide to take this decision. But what the problem is and what he need, I can't tell. I've heard nothing about Theor for a some time, except the usual gossips." He tells this and you can hear no much respect for the Monarch in his voice.

The door open and Leopol enters. "We all know how you like politics, Jasper. And you're guess is right, as usual." Leopol sits down at the table and smells his food. "First meal since last night, it will do me some good." He break his bread and put a small piece of cheese on it before eating it. "I won't make you wait any longer. Theor have ask the help of the order. He has some problem with barbarians. It seems they have broken the unofficial agreement that have been respected for now over twenty years. That long peace havn't help Theor defence. The council have decided to send me to help to manage the defence. I've requested Jasper help to the council, and they have accepted."

"My help?" asks Kriegspire with a sarcastic smile. "You must be kidding. I'm no tactician. I'm just a filthy thief in shining armor, as many like to tell..." 

"... and it is a sneaky rogue I need. Before going to Theor, we will travel in the barbarian land and cross Theor borders by that way. I want to see by my eyes what is happening. With that knowledge, it will be easier to help Theor. It would be too dangerous for Xavier and me alone. With your help, it should be fine." Leopol pause to take some meat and vegetables.

During that pause, Bellmon asks to Leopol "But sir Stone. Isn't the barbarian attack our order on sight?"

"Yes, but we won't travel as knight of the order, but as some hunters. It happens some times that the noble on the border send there hunters in the barbarian territory. The only known case of attack by barbarian on hunters have been when the hunters have tried to hunt the same prey as the barbarian. We should be safer like that. Brodell have seen to have some clothing for that. We will have two extra horses to carry the armors. We will hide it under some blankets and we will put it on only once in Theor."

"A small walk in the nature with fresh air before we start to say what to do to Theodor? Looks like interesting."

"We are there as diplomats, not as generals. We won't have any command and we will only offer suggestions. We will have to show our respect to Theodor. We will represent the order, and we will carry a gift from the order. Greffit will finish it tonight, he has spent most of last night on it. We leave tomorrow morning. The sooner we will be at Theor, the better will start our relation with the Monarch, and as I don't know what we will find on our way, I prefer to leave as soon as possible. I've planned our trip. We should cross the border of Gaile in two days, travel four days in the barbarian lands before crossing the border of Theor. After that, it should take us another three days to reach the capital."

Leopol take another pause and take another mouthful of his half finish plate. "Hmm.. start to be cold... any questions?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2005)

Xavier patiently waits and eats through the dicussion. "Yes, is there any estimation of how long we will spend in Theor? Is our mission a secret? I would like to be able to send word to my family that I will be gone for some time." He finishes off his meal with a drink. "Sounds interesting to say the least."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2005)

"I cannot say how much times we might stay there, but it may turn to be counted in month. We might have to be supervising the construction of fortifications. Even if we doesn't need to, we will surely not be back before the end of the summer.

And Theodor has asked our discretion, so you can't talk about it to other knights, even less outside the order."

"Theodor is too proud. If that rumor start to spread in Gaile, it will hurt his honor." Kriegspire adds, shacking his head.

"If there is no other questions, we will meet tomorrow when the sun set up. And Xavier, you won't have guard duty tomorrow, I've seen for it. Take a break, I'll need you in best shape for the travel."

OOC: The summer equinox was two weeks ago.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2005)

"Thank you, Sir Leopol. I will see you tomorrow Sir Kriegspire, Bellmon." Xavier nods and takes his leave and tries to relax for a while before he goes to bed early. There is plenty time to be worried; now is the time for mental preparation. An early start would be good for him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2005)

_Assuming the night is uneventful..._

Xavier wakes up in the morning early and refreshed. After his usual morning duties, he makes his way to meet Leopol Stone with the horses and hunting clothes.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2005)

The remaining of the days pass uneventfull. You pass at Hanry's shop and take the hinter's clothing. You go and gives some to Bellmon for him and Kriegspire and leave the two other sets in your room. You enter the room and you see Leopol already in his bed. You are carefull to do the less possible sounds and you decide to immitate your knight and you lie down and fall asleep.

The day after, you wake up and at the moment you open your eyes, you see the door is cloing and Leopol's bed is empty. You prepare yourself as usual, but you pack your orders' clothing and wear the hunters' clothing you have. You go then to the stable and prepare the horses, packing the horses.

Bellmon arrive a moment after you, carrying his stocks and Kriegspire stock. He pack the other pack horse. As you are doing your task, Bellmon ask you.

"Nervous by the travel? It will be the first time I'll leave Gaile. That close to the border, it shouldn't be very different, but I wonder how is the barbarian lands and the kingdom of Theor."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2005)

"I'm not very nervous, but anxious. I don't have much experience in these travels either, but I think we are ready for a lot of situations." Xavier pulls a few straps to make sure they're tight and looks at Bellmon, "Are you worried by something? Sir Stone and Sir Kriegspire are possibly the two best people to lead this thing anyway."

ooc: Stone isn't down here yet? That's something I'd have looked for first.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2005)

OOC: As you said you wanted to meet him with the horses, I made supposition you would prepare them before seeking him.

"My first mission since I entered the order. Yes, it's makes me nervous." replies Bellmon. You both finish to pack the horses and take them out of the stable. Stone is talking with the captain of the guards, and you don't see Kriegspire.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 11, 2005)

ooc: Ah, yes. For some reason I was thinking that we were already out of the stables.

Xavier walks to Stone and waits for his conversation to end. After Leopol turns to Xavier, he'll ask, "We're only waiting on Kriegspire, then?"


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2005)

You leave the horses attention to Bellmon and walk up to Stone. He is talking with the captain about the fastest road outside Gaile, without having to meet too much person in the way, favoring a calm road over one where he would be questions. You see that Ferinshir, the captain, is a bit confuse by the question but doesn't ask more and suggest him two different road. Stones thanks him and the captain wish him luck and leave you.

"We're only waiting on Kriegspire, then?"

"Yes, pontuality have never been a quality, but he should arrive soon."

"Talking in my back Leopol?" Kriegspire turns the corner and walk up to you.

"As usual. Now, let's go."

You all mount your horses. The two pack horses are taken care by you and Bellmon. You leave the Rock on a small boat with flat bottom, used during high tide. The boat leave you a kilometers to the west and from there, you ride across a feild before you reach the road. You travel all day and meet only some peasant working in there field or carrying there early crops to the nearest market.

The night starts to fall when you reach the border of a forest. "That's the forest of Lord Taran. His rangers are keeping the forest safe. I think we will be able to safely take a rest there, and at worst, we will be disturb by a ranger, but Kriegspire will be able to talk us out of there."

"As usual. I'm good to talk to low freemen and peasant but not to noble."

"You like so much more there company. Don't hide it under false accusation."

"True, they don't think of themselves as better than the average."

You continue an hour and find a small glade to build your camp.

"Jasper, you will build the camp with Xavier, I'll go fetch some wood with Bellmon."

Kriegspire nods and Leopol and Bellmon leave into the woods. You take care of the horses and then you start to help Kriegspire in his tasks.

"So Xavier, how do you like to be the squire of the great Leopol Stone?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 12, 2005)

"Well, I could not have a better knight to be the squire of, I think," Xavier starts. "Not that there aren't other good knights on the Rock, but Sir Leopol Stone is probably the best. There is always something to learn from him." He pulls some rope into place for the tents and clears another area. "You have had the honor to be his friend for a long time, though, right? No matter how others may treat you, Stone is with you."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 12, 2005)

"Yes, Stone has always been an example for the whole order. You might not know it, but I was the one who spot you first for recruitment. I once travel to your homeland, a few years ago, during a trip. I was coming back from a travel. When I've seen you, in the castle court, I've liked you. It is on the same trip I found Bellmon." He finish to gather some pine branch and starts to cover the tents with it. "I talked about it to Leopol, and it is then he travel with the official banner and came to meet you. He approved both my choice, and ask me to take care of Bellmon as he will take you under his wing. I owe Leopol much, and I accept his decision without discussion, but if I had to made the choice, I would have chosen you. Bellmon doesn't have the guts you have, he is more an idealist. I think it is for these same reasons that Leopol have made that choice, so I can work on Bellmon's weakness."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 13, 2005)

"Well, Bellmon seems like he might be good at combat, at least. He will be useful when we need him, despite his idealism." Xavier moves to clear an area for when the firewood arrives. "I have a lot to learn too, still, and I'm sure there will be a lot to learn for everyone in this trip."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2005)

"I'm pretty sure you will learn, but don't have too much expectation, as generally, nothing goes as you would have wish. It's not like..."

Kriegspire stop to talk and fell silent a moment, and he doesn't move at all. As a reflex you stop to move and stare a moment at him and the way he is looking at.

"If someone can get out of the bush, we can talk. We are four and our two friends have been seeking wood."

A man wearing some camouflage clothing adapted for the forest get out of the trees. He have a composite longbow in his hand, an arrow on the string. As he walks, you can faintly hear his footstep, walking with an unatural ligthness. The things that strike you when you see him removing his hood is his ears. They are pointed. His facial traits are gracious and lovely, but some beard on his chin make you think he must be the child of a human and an elf. Something pretty rare in Gaile. You've never had the chance to see either an elf or and half one until today.

"Can I ask you what you're doing here?"

"You havn't guess yet. I thought you were spying us for some times."

"You've been talking about Sir Leopol Stone. That must be one of your friend that is looking for wood. You must be Kriegspire in that case. What bring the order in these parts."

"I dunnot know, I'm just following orders. But maybe Stone's squire knows more about it."

Both turn at you, and the half-elf seems to await some explanation.

OOC: There is few non-human in Gaile. The main exception is halflings, who must be around 5 to 10% of the population.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Xavier is taken aback. _<I thought Kriegspire was the one who was supposed to talk to the Rangers>_ Xavier motions toward the camp and the horses. "As you can see, we are merely travelling through the forest. It should be obvious that the four of us are no threat to any military force. We are only equipped for basic defense. We have business past the forest that we must attend to. We wish nothing more at the moment than safe passage."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2005)

The half-elf walks up to one of the pack horses. "Simple defence?" He release his old on his string to unsheat his dagger. He cuts a strap and your armor, Stone's one and the sword that Greffit fall on the ground. "You looks like you want to go to war honestly. Do I have to cut the straps on the other horse or is it the same?" He sheats his dagger and put his hand back on his bow's string. "Taran's land go up to the borders. If there is some problems with the barbarians, he would be please to learn it. Such information is important to the safety of his people... or maybe you just don't care about the order's virtues you are preaching everywhere."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 18, 2005)

"I am not familiar with your people nor your intentions, and I am also not familiar with where the borders are and where your people are in relation to it. We travel to Theor because they have some trouble with the barbarians. If such information would be useful to Taran, then use it to prepare defenses. If you would come to the aid of Theor, we would be grateful." Xavier looks annoyed that he must now mend a strap, "This travelling group is in no way suited for a war, as we are much too small. We do not plan to take active part in the war, but we bring what supplies we can carry on these horses in case such a need will arise. Of course, the strap you cut and the equipment you dropped is important to the success of our trip... or maybe you just don't care about the death of good men."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: I should have wriiten that in a previous meesage: Taran is a Baron, one of many in Gaile. He has one of the largest baronny in all Gaile, but the border of his lands are also the border of Gaile. He is among the one who suffers from the barbarian every year.

"You should have a bit more respect to me. You are on Taran's lands, and I represent him. It is my right and duty to interrogate you. You have pass through his lands without noticing him, and well armed. Four men in heavy armor and warhorse can do a lot of damage, both to a small barbarian group or to one of Taran's village.

You don't seem to want to cooperate. I find that pretty sad from someone of the order. I'll have to ask you to follow us to see the Baron."

"You are harsh with the kid, Sylvain."

"And how should I treat him, Jasper?"

"He defend well his point, but I would like to say a word with him alone. Come back in a few minutes and we'll have a meal together."

The half-elf lower his bow and looks at Kriegspire.

"Seems fine. I'll bring some prey. I hope you have your spices to make your famous rabbit." He add for you "I'll bring a new strap."

"Always on travel! You were alone?"

The half-elf nods and leaves you.

"Not bad... The man you just met was Sylvain. He is the master ranger of Lord's Taran. He is the one responsible to keep the lands safe of bandits and to watch over barbarians movement for his Lord. As you've seen, he has elven heritage. He has been raised among them, which make him one of the best in all Gaile when it come to scouting and hunting.

I've let you deal with him to see how you could handle it. But you made one big mistake, can you tell it?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 19, 2005)

Xavier thinks for a little bit, puzzled. "He may interrogated us, but he did not need to cause damage to our equipment. He says we are well-armed enough to do damage to a village, but it is obvious our intent is not so--otherwise, I do not agree that we are prepared for a war although we may be able to handle a small group of barbarians. That does fall under the category of 'defense', though. I was honest to him to tell him our intentions and our destination. I am not sure how I was not cooperative, unless if I was too honest. Maybe it was because I did not trust him at first and did not give the information early enough? I had no reason to trust him, though, after he had been spying on us."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2005)

Kriegspire gives a nod. "You were right not to trust him. I think he play the bad guys a bit too much. I don't think he would had cut the strap if it wasn't me who was with you. But at the same time, if he had some doubt on your honesty, he wouldn't like to stay off-guard too long, so cutting the strap is faster, and while he doesn't have his bow ready, he still have a dagger in his hand, so he is still able to defend himself.

It is true that with four men, we would have much difficulty to attack a barbarian village, but the four of us against a small raiding band, let's say, ten warriors, we are most likely to win. The barbarian is used to fight us, and they know they are no match if they are only a small band. Our heavy armor and warhorses give us a huge advanatge over there hard leather armors and spears. The barbarian are good warrior, but they aren't fools, they prefer to leave there loot behind and live another day.

Your little speach was correct. Lack a bit of finesse, but fine. Telling the objective of our mission is generally a good thing. We are here to protect Gaile, and hiding information is not a good thing, generally, but in that case, you should have done so. Leopol told us not to speak of our mission to any other knight, and even less outside the order. You seems to have already forget that. Sylvain will keep his mouth shout. He owe me much and we are good friends, so there is no harm done, but you'll have to watch your mouth more than that, and don't forget your orders. This time, I will not tell Leopol about it, free to you to speak with him about it and I won't give you a disciplinary punishment, which would be most appropriate for not following so simple order. Now, finish to build the camp, I'll make a firepit for the supper, we are recieving someone, let's make it good."

Kriegspire starts to looks around and after having spot some large stone, he walk up to them and start to carry them to make a small circle.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 20, 2005)

"Yes, we may defeat a small band of barbarians, but we would be foolish to pick a fight with barbarians--they would merely retreat to gain the help of more barbarians. We are not prepared for a war like that.

"I suppose I must talk with Leopol in private, then, as this is not a subject to be discussed in front of company. In this wild terrain, I had forgotten the secrecy of our mission. Then again, I wasn't sure what to tell Sylvain. I had hoped you would be our contact with the Rangers. Should I have told him that we were travelling to Theor and that there was no threat to Taran's lands?

Xavier helps with the stones and continues to prepare the camp.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2005)

"Barbarians tribes are not as organized as Gaile is. Barbarians village wage war against each other some times. A raiding party may include most of the tribe warriors, and if that tribe have no support, they may just return home empty handed. They'll come back, but it may be the year after. The order have attempted to get rid of village some times, but it's just didn't seems to have any effect on the raids.

And it is normal to make mistakes, you're still a squire, and I'm sure you'll become a fine knight, give you time, and use both your head and arms."

You finish to raise the camp and wait a few minutes before Stone and Bellmon finally come back.

"Here the woods. I think there is games in the forest."

"We had the white stag here. Sylvain, the master ranger of Taran came to speak to us. He'll be back with some rabbits and we will have his company for supper."

"Rabbits? Have been some times we didn't eat your speciality... why our armors on the ground? Anyway, Xavier, take all that have fallen, we will clean it, we will have some time to wait before the supper is ready."

Leopol sits down on a large rock nor very far from the firepit. Bellmon is starting the fire and Kriegspire is searching his bags for some things to prepare the meal.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 22, 2005)

_<Hm, I still have a lot to learn about life outside of the Order>_ "Sir Leopol, may I speak with you as I clean the armor?"

Xavier walks toward the horses to pick up the fallen armor so that they may be cleaned. "While speaking with Sylvain, I forgot one the details of our orders--the secrecy of the mission. He was insistent to know what we were doing in the forest after noticing out heavy equipment and who we were, that I told him too much. I told him where we were going and why." Xavier pulls out some brushes and things to clean the armor with. "Maybe I should have had a coverstory? I am not good at lying, though."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 22, 2005)

Leopol take the weapon and start to remove the earth who is on it. "I wanted Jasper to handle this exactly not to have such mistake done... I am not that familiar with Sylvain, but I suppose that he will keep that for himself. You could have told him that we were just going scouting the barbarian activities. It is not that usual to do it for us, and it is an half-truth. We will go scouting. But you disobey your orders, and that's will have to be punish. I won't give you any sanction for now, I need you at your best, but once we will be back to the Rock, I'll see something fit. From now on, keep your orders in your head at all time. Discretion is important. Finish both armor, I'll go speak with Jasper."

Stone stands up and go talking with Jasper. The speak whispers and you can't hear what they says, but Kriegspire give you a look before replying to Leopol.

A few moment later, Sylvain come back with three rabbits and a small bag.

"Here the supper." He gives the rabbit to Kriegspire and open the bags that contain roots.

An hour later, you are the five around the fire. Jasper and Sylvain talk about old time, when they were both rangers under the Duke Ironfist. You all listen to there stories about some bandits. At one moment, Sylvain suggest everyone to tells a story.

"Let's me start. This story is rarely told in Gaile as it come from the Elven lands of Faranor, north west of here. It is told that before the humans become a force on this continent, two glorious races were living on this continent. The silver elves were populating the forest and the golden dwarves were living in the mountain. After some forgotten reasons, the dwarves and the elves start a war. No one could beat the other race in there homeland, so the war was wage during over a century. 

The dwarves decide to use there mining skills to end the war, and start to dig a tunnel under the ground up to the capital. They finally start the invasion of the capital. The take the palace under siege, but as the palace is build around a giant oak, they had difficulty to penetrate the defence. Dwarves aren't the best fighter in forest. But there number and the surprise attack had weaken the elves, and they were unable to push back the dwarves. 

But the elves have always respected the nature, and one day, the spirit of the oak came to help, she show herself to the dwarves, but her beauty is so pure that the simple sight make you blind, as it is told you will never see nothing more beautifull. With blind oponent, the elves easily broke the siege and the war finally end another century later, after all attempt had failed on both side. It is the only war known among those two races, as the golden dwarves have never came back on the surface since that time. The reason of there dissapearance is unknown."

Sylvain pause a moment and then look at you.

"Let's here your story, sir Bordell. When you are ready."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2005)

After a moment a silence, Jasper says "Let me tell you one. I've heard it two month ago, when I was at the King's court. It is a foreign bard that had come from the empire in the south. It is a story from his culture. I hope to tell it to you like he did.

Long time ago, while the genie was walking the dunes of the desert of El Jem, it is told that the emperor of Medina had a daugther. The emperor never give birth to any other children, and no one knew why. Even the seers was unable to tell why. And so the daugther was overly protected by his father. She was prisoner in her golden cage that was her father's palace.

She was looking at the city from her balcony, and to the desert from the highest tower of the palace. That was the only glimpse she had of the real world. She usually stares at that world that was her own a few hours a day, and the remaining, she was entertained by the bards of the court. But a flower cannot bloom in a pot too small for it. And so sadness start to fill the young princess heart.

During a full moon night that she was looking at the stars, an unfamiliar sound came to her hears. It was a bird. A beautifull and colorfull birds, one that you can meet in many jungle, but cannot survive in the heat of the desert. The small bird flew up to the balcony and rest a moment there. It was singing a beautifull song. After a moment, it left. The young princess felt his heart ligthen by the song. The night after, she came back to the balcony, in hope to see the bird again. The bird came back, and sang a new song for the girl. For a month, it has been like that.

When the moon was full again, the bird came back, but that time, it didn't sang to the girl. It spoke to her.

_I am a djinn. I have been trading in your father's city for years now. I've seen you looking at the world from your balcony since you were a child. I can speak to the wind, and it carried me your tears and sorrows to me, and it sadden me. I came to you to fill your heart with joy, but it doesn't seem enough. I still feel despair in your heart. I am here to make you an offer. If you want, I can make you leave your home and free you from this existance, but be warned, what await you might not be like you think, and there is no coming back._

After a moment, she aggred to the offer. The djinn transformed her into a bird, and she flew away. Happy by her new freedom, she cry of joy, and one of her tear fall on the balcony and crystalize itself into a diamond. The day after, her father found his daugther's bedroom empty, and the tear on the balcony. As he took the diamond in his hand, he knew what happened to her child, and that she was happy where she was. He made a ring with the tear.

It is told that the ring is found at some moment by a person who see no more hope in his existance, and it brings him hope. And when the despair is gone from his life, the ring is lost again, to be found by someone who would need it."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Very interesting stories, the both of you. I have a story that was told to me when I was a child, and has been passed through my family, and is a fairly common folktale in my family's lands." Xavier looks into the fire, imagining the story and recalling his childhood.

"There was a boy who grew up in a small village, the son of farmers. His life was a hard life and he learned to work hard. His family taught him to try to be a strong person, so that much would come from his efforts--good crops and good actions. To bad crops, deal with them quickly and efficiently, and make sure they never come back. The boy had a strange mark on his neck that made him look ugly, so he was sometimes treated badly. This was just another obstacle for the boy.

And so the boy was raised, always trying to better himself, to be strong, and to do good deeds. Eventually, his parents grew old and the boy had to work the field himself. It used to be the father's job to take the crops to the town to sell, but now the young man had to do it. He learned the way quickly and learned that he had to cover his neck in dealing with people.

After a month of this, he encountered a caravan on the road. Not taking notice of them, he tried to pass them on the road, but they got in his way. They asked for toll and the young man refused to pay it. When they insisted, he noticed there were some bodies behind some bushes--these men had killed others who had not paid the toll. He tried to get away, but was then engaged in combat and forced to kill all of those men in defense. Thank goodness he was able to survive and continue on to the town.

When he arrived in the town, the news had gotten there before he had. The men on the road was the king and his men. They were cruel men that tried to get every penny they could from thte people, but for killing the king, the young man was sentenced to death. It was unavoidable, the actions of the young man, but there judge had no choice in his sentence. The law was very clear.

Then came the day the young man was to be executed. He was led to the platform in the town square and knelt down before the executioner, who pulled back the young man's cloak to swing his axe--but he stopped. He raised the young man to his feet and knelt down before _him_. "Our true king has freed us!" In all the confusion, the young man had learned that the old king was killed a long time ago, and his first born son was sent off to safety. The king who took his place was a cruel king, but the old king was known for his distinguishing mark on the back of his neck, the same mark the young man has.

The young man was indeed the king. When he questioned his parents, the farmers said they had indeed adopted him, from a river a long time ago, but didn't know his ancestry. The young man had learned well from his farmer parents and became the strongest and kindest king in their history, respected by all."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2005)

"Interesting moral" says Stone calmly, looking at the fire. "I don't want to cut the fun of the night, but tomorrow we will have a long ride. Thanks to our storytellers, but I'll have to order everyone to take a good night of sleep. Jasper, you take the first watch, I'll take the second, Xavier, you take the third and Bellmon take the last."

Stone stands up and walk up to his pack and get out his bedroll and blanket and take a place not too far of the fire and prepare himself for the night. Bellmon immitate him. Kriegspire and Sylvain both starts to whispers, and for what you overhear, they are talking about an old hunting they had made together.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nodding, "All right, then. Good night all." Xavier moves to his pack as well to unpack his bedroll. He looks for a softer place a little farther from the fire. Xavier isn't quite used to sleeping outdoors, yet, so he tries to shut out the thoughts of wild animals and trees, thinking about the night's stories. _<Dwarves digging underground... djinn-birds... diamond tears... blinding lights...>_ Eventually, he falls asleep with the thought of strange stories.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2005)

The night pas without events. In the morning, the air is fresh, and your blanket is wet, covered by the dew of the morning. You see Bellmon is already preparing the breakfast, and Leopol is already awake, and discuss with Bellmon. Jasper is still sleeping, but it doesn't take long before he wakes up. During the breakfast, you are all listening to Leopol who explain the plans of the day. You should arrive near the border this night. You will pass the night at a small town near the border, where Leopol knows a farmer who could offer you a roof over your head for the night.

You travel during the day without much problem. The blue sky slowly turn gray as cloud gather over your head. The wind carry hot air from the sea, charged with humidity. You feel lucky as Leopol announce you are almost at the town. The travel become more confortable as a small wood start to border the road on your right. You continue down the road and see the first field since the last village. Leopol tell you that he will go before you and see if his friend is there. He leaves you as you slowly going down the road.

After a moment, you see a man with a chariot on the side of the road. His wheal is broken and seems to be trying to repair it, but without much success. As he sees you coming at his height, he bows down and ask you. "Sorry, sirs. I would need some strong arms as yours to help, would you be willing to help a por farmer like me?"

Jasper stops, but doesn't answer and seems to look around, not taking care of the farmer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Xavier stops as well, looks at Jasper, and looks around himself. Eventually, he looks at the man, "I do not know much about fixing wheels; what is it you would hope for us to do?" Xavier looks at Jasper for some guidance.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

"If you could just lift the wagon, so I can pull the broken wheel and put the new one in place. I can't do both alone. For three men like you, it would be an easy thing to lift that." He shows you a new wheel that lay flat next to the wagon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Xavier looks at Jasper, "I think we can spend the time if we are quick, what do you think?" Assuming Jasper agrees, he gets off his horse to lift the wagon. If the wagon is light enough for only one to lift (the man said he could lift it on his own, right?), then Xavier will tell the others to stay on their horses.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

"Sure, we are not in an hurry. I'll take something to eat while you help him" As tells you this, he make you a subtle sign. You know it as Leopol have already shown to you. It means to stay cautious.

You go down of your horse and walk up to the wagon. Kriegspire also dimount and walk to the pack horses. You try to lift it, with partial success. Seeing you having some difficulty, Bellmon get down of his horse. "I'll help you" He places himself next to you and you both lift the wagon. The farmer remove the broken wheel and place the new one. "One moment, I just need to fix it to the axle tree." He grabs his hammer. Having already trained with an hammer, you remark that the man grab it in position for figthing, which is sligthly different than using it as a tool. At the same time, you hear some noise from the small wood.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

ooc: Is the hammer a normal hammer or a weapon hammer? Xavier would wait to see what happens, even if it means getting hit once


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: It is a small sledge hammer, so it is light enough to have it one handed, but not as balanced as a warhammer. Just consider it a club stats wise if use as a weapon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Xavier watches the man, then looks to the forest. "I recommend you hurry."

ooc: I'd expect to carry at least one weapon on my belt, or would my closest weapon by on my horse?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: A longsword for some hunters would have been suspect, but everyone and his dog can carry a club, a quatterstaff, a bow or a dagger. You would have your bow on you if you want, and also a dagger that would have come with the hunter's outfit. Your sword and mace are on the horse if you have decided to carry them. Also, you are wearing a leather armor with the hunter's costume.

"Oh, I will!" says the farmer, as he swing his hammer to you. The blow struck you right on the chest. You hear some crackling noise and you lose your breath for a moment but quickly recover, ignoring your pain in the chest. Five other men get out of the bush, all armed with tools of some sorts. Two have rushed on Bellmon and he is now lying on the ground with one of his opponent on him, two are running for Kriegspire and one is heading for you. You hear Kriegspire "Catch!" and see him throwing you Bellmon's longsword. You easily catch it.

OOC: And you get a nice 7 damage from the blow...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

_<Figures. The allure of a show of strength is strong for a follower of Crian. I need to get Bellmon up and fighting alongside me, now.>_ Xavier turns around and swings the longsword with both hands to try to knock the man off of Bellmon. "Get me my sword, if you can!" yells Xavier to Kriegspire.

ooc: I won't assume Bellmon's longsword isn't masterwork, so change the numbers as you see fit.

With Power Attacking...
+6 to hit, 1d8+7 damage, and the defender loses Dex to AC.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

You easily hit the man, but in an attempt to not touch Bellmon, your sword doesn't penetrate as much as you wish (8 damage). Bellmon take his dagger and pierce the men who fall on him. He quickly push the lifeless body from him. The other man on Bellmon successfully hit the squire on his leg.(4 damage)  The two man on you try to hit you, but you quickly dive aside and stands up, feeling winds near your head. You can quickly see that Kriegspire have already dispatch one man who was charging him and dodge his other opponent's blow.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

ooc: Is Bellmon free to get up?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: Yup, just hadn't the time to do it yet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Xavier takes a swing at the man closest to Bellmon, trying to give him space to get up safely. As Bellmon gets up, he hands him his sword. "I believe this is yours."

With Power Attacking...
+6 to hit, 1d8+7 damage


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2005)

You easily slash Bellmon's last opponent. The blow doesn't seems to put him down, but it leave an oppening for Bellmon who stick his dagger in his leg before standing up. The man fall on the ground. You can see Kriegpire who pierce his last opponent with a sword through the chest and a dagger in the throat. The two opponents on you, see how easily you've dispatch there friends. Both tries to run, but the farmer with the hammer slip on the ground and fall a few meters from you. The other quickly run, leaving his friend to his faith.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

"Kriegspire, do you have a bow on that horse? Xavier moves to the man on the ground, "If you don't move, we won't have a reason to hurt you."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2005)

OOC: You have all the equipement on your character sheet you wanted to carry with you. Over that, the group have some hunting's clothing (one for each), a compete set of survival gear, a survival knife (read dagger, one for each), a longbow with one quiver (one for each), a leather armor (one for each), a ridding light horse (one for each) and two pack horses.

"Y... yy... ye... yes Sir." The man stare at you and look at you nervously.

"Sure! But let the other flee. We have his friend. Let's ask him some questions." Kriegspire sheets his dagger and approach with his sword in his hand. He thrust his blade just between the legs of the man, who jump back a few inch. "Tell us your story. We like stories."

"Ww... We are just poor peasants. Times hard mister. Our lord doesn't help. We wanted to take what he owe us from his men. We thought you were one of them... but.. but none of his hunter fight like you..."

Kriegspire stare at the man, and seems obviously unsatisfied by his story.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

Xavier glares at the man. "Just because you dont' like your lord doesn't mean you can attack people on the road. You attack people that try to help you? There is obviously more to your story. Speak!"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2005)

"There is noting more, I swear, Sir" he replies nervously.

Kriegspire gently shakes his head. "You are not a simple farmer, as you pretend. You've recieved military training. You've been townguard? Soldier? I guess the later, the ambush was made too well. I almost fell in it. So, tell us, why have you attack us?"

"I swear Sir, I told you everything."

With a swift arm move, Kriegspire swing his blade. He aims for the neck. At the last moment, he pull his swing and the man is left with only a small cut on the side of the neck. "Next one, I won't stop my hand. Speak!"

The man is terrorized, and seems unable to speak. He can only fix Kriegspire. The knight take another swing, and the man start to shout. "Nooo!" The blade end his course on the neck, but that time, no blood is shead. The man seems petrified and the steel on his skin seems to make him shiver. "You said something?"

"Weee... wee... were mercenaries... used... to work... in the south... times are hard for us... too much sellsword... time too peacefull... we wanted money... you're horse would have been good loot... not counting what in your packs... that's all... Sir."

"What your name."

"Fabrice Gent, ssir."

Kriegspire wait a moment and tell to the man. "Thievery, assault. I'll make a favor. I'll let you go, so you can tell your friend that you won't repeat that stupid thing you just made. Now, run!"

The man don't wait to be ask twice. He start to run away from you. Kriegspire go back to his horse. It is at that time you see that Bellmon have lost some color.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 3, 2005)

_<Strength, but not murder. Is that what Crian would do?>_ Xavier feels for the bruise on his chest. "Hm, that stung.

He turns to make his way back to the horses. "Kriegspire, what is to the south?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2005)

Kriegspire is packing back the weapons on the pack horses. "To the south? The village where we will pass the night is a few miles south west of here. Taran territories continue for a couple miles south. Over that, it is the lands of the Duke Reolan. Taran is one of Reolan's man. Reolan have been given this dukedom by the king. Some says it was because Reolan was a great fighter who could more easily handle the barbarian threat than any other noble. Others says it is the king who wanted to put him as far as possible from the capital and put his attention far from the crown. Reolan's wife is the cousin of the king. That gives Reolan to possibility to claim the crown if something happen to the royal family. As the king have no heir, some thinks he was scared of Reolan. But I doubt Reolan attempt to the lives of his king."

The knight mount his horse and he is imitated by Bellmon. "Come on, let's continue. We will check your bruises once we are arrived at Stone's friend's place."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

"I wonder where in the south those cretins were from, then." Xavier goes to his horse and mounts it, ready to continue.

"Interesting things seem to happen when Leopol steps away for a while, eh?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2005)

"They must have talked about the old empire of Medina. The empire have split apart a century ago and since that time, the city-states have waged war against each other. The desert of El Jem is poor in ressources. To survive, you must trade or conquer. The old empire was a great trading power, now the broken empire is just a large battlefield. Gailian mercenary are almost sure to find job over there. Many commoner try there chance over there. One year or two of work, and you will have gained enough money to pay you what you need to start a nice living... that if you don't drink or play your wage, or you survive that time.

And do you think there is a relation between Leopol and the two meeting we had?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Xavier shakes his head. "Probably not a direct relation, at least. Leopol does have renown, though, so if he were with us, we would be more likely to be recognized. No one would try to bother Sir Leopol Stone."

After a brief thought, he continues, "It is not for sure, though. Leopol is famous, but I do not know how far his reputation spreads."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

"For now, I don't see anything strange. Sylvain decide to take us alone because he knew me, but Bellmon and Leopol was spied by his man. And we were on the territory of his baron. Those mercenary were a bit too hungry. They might have spotted us some time before and they decide to let Leopol pass unarmed so they can have the big shot. They just understimated us. Cost them much.

Leopol is well known, but even if his name will tell something to many, the people who could recognize him a few outside the rock."

You continue your travel  without any otehr venets. When you finally arrive at the village, Leopol come to meet you.

"I've finally found the friend of mine. We will have the chance to sleep in his house. His family have left for the wedding fo a cousin, leaving him alone to take care of the animals."

You pass a good night around the chimney, eating a simple but filling meal offered by your host. You leaves the day after, but not befroe giving a few gold piece to the farmer, who finally accept them after having refuse it at least five times. Seems Leopol is more stubborn than your host.

On the road Leopol says to the group. "We will pass teh border before noon. I don't think we will fall on barbarian today, but stay alert, hunting group sometimes come as far the borders. They will generally leave us alone, but if there hunt is bad, they might decide to come back with your equipment instead..."

OOC: I will make things advance a bit more only next week, but feel free to roleplay at any moment describe here, he kinght will surely be happy to answer Xavier interrogations.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

You leaves behind you the cultivated fields and the road to travel over the prairies. Miles after miles, the number of tree grow until you enter a light forest. The only life you meet are birds and squirrels that flew at your sight. During the evening, you start to to grow tired by the hard ride and the sun that hit you with all his might. The trees are still too scarces to protect you properly from the sun rays. Leopol told you you will stop in one hour to make the camp.  At a moment, you feel your eyes close. You open it quickly, knowing that you must fight the fatigue. It is at that moment you percieve a movement on your right. You look but it seems your imagination play you tricks. A few minutes after, you see again some movements. That time, you are quite sure it is no trick of your imagination, but you can't tell what it is...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Xavier is clearly grateful to be spending a night inside a moderately warm building. He is used to larger, more fortified structures, but anything is better than being exposed to the weather. "Your hospitality is much appreciated. How do you know Sir Stone?" Xavier takes care to thank Leopol's friend and also makes sure to eat well and sleep comfortably. The next meal may be in a long time.

The next morning, Xavier thanks the friend again and readies the horses. "Do we have anything to fear from hunting parties? Certainly they are not trained in combat like we are."

After riding for a while, Xavier grows more and more tired. The heat and the travel is getting to him--the memory of the last meal is still fresh in his mind. Sir Bordell sees something, though. He's sure he saw something. In one motion, he draws his sword, "Gentlemen, there is something or someone in our vicinity."

_ooc: Using Detect Evil and looking around_


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2005)

You mind had wandered on the night before. You remember the story of the farmer who has been saved by Stone during a raid of the barbarian. Stone have been alone figthing three warriors to protect the man and his family. His daugther has been hit by a barbarian, but the wound that wouldn't had been mortal in normal condition have almost kill the girl who had been weaken by a sickness in the summer. Both his warrior and healer skill have saved the girl. The movement your eye catched wake you from this daydreaming.

_"They might not be trained in warefare, but don't understimate them. Two against one will be a good match for you, Xavier. They are use to teamwork and they are stronger than a peasant who have work in his fields for years."_

Those words come back to you, so you quickly draw your sword and stay on your guard. You scan the surrounding asking Cryan to point you any enemies near you, but you detect nothing, but your eyes catch a glimpse of brown furs, but you havn't been able to identify what creature it was.

Kriegspire, who is walking front, draw his sword two and slow down, so he he come to your height. Leopol, who was closing the march advance at the level of Bellmon and behind you. You square formation will allow you not to be taken in braket.

At one moment, you see some stone flying at you. They are tied with ropes. You have the reflex to put your sword in the way, but you see two late that you have done what your opponent wanted you to do. The weight of the stones unbalance you sword. You lose your grip on your weaponand you almost injure your wrist. You here a horse falling on the ground. You see that Bellmon is now rolling on the ground, his horse forleg having been tied by one of the bola. Leopol horse sidestep and recieve the bola on his side, without any apparent effect. One thrown at Kriespire have miss him as he duck.

One barbarian get out of the  bush and charge you with a club in his hand. Two others charge Leopol, two Kriegspire and one charge on Bellmon who is jumping back on his feat, his shield in front, a dagger in his hand, as his sword have fallen two meters from him in his fall.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

ooc: My sword is on the ground, right? If I retrieve it, I can just slip off the bolas, right?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2005)

OOC: The sword is now on the ground, at less than 5 feet from you. The bolas isn't attached anymore to your sword, it has already slipped, but you're still on your horse.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Xavier drops to the ground, picks up his sword, and runs to help Bellmon, charging his opponent. "Bellmon, try to get your sword!"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2005)

You jump down your horse. As you arrive next to your sword, the hunter who is charging you grab you and try to pin you to the ground. You try to dodge, but your opponent barely get a hold on you. He quickly try to secure his hold, but you defend yourself well. With a little trick of his arm, he lock his position and keep his hold.

You hear the sound of wood against metal, but your cannot see what is happening, lock into close-combat with your opponent.

OOC: I don't include the rolls and technicality to have a smoother story line. If you prefer, I could include them...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 16, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]I usually prefer numbers so that I know my degree of success/failure. From that, I can determine what good tactics might be. If you can do this as part of the story, that is fine. "Your opponent barely gets a hold of you" is good because it makes me think that we are evenly matched in a grapple, or that I am better. That means getting out might be a possible tactic. If you don't want to use numbers, then feel free to suggest tactics ("you think ___ might be a good idea" or "you might want to try ____") and try to give me an idea of how much damage I'm taking.

I usually like numbers so that I know how I'm doing for hit points and so that I can notice when the GM makes a mistake. If you want to do this without numbers, that's fine. I would ask if I would have gotten an attack of opportunity when the guy tried to grapple me, though.[/sblock]
Xavier tries to pull away from his attacker yet again, to get his sword.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 16, 2005)

OOC: Ok, I think I'll SBLOCK the rolls so you can see them. It will allow to help the flow of the story and you'll be able to see the things happen. I don't remember all the roll of last round, but all the rolls was average with you (you rolled a 7 if I remember well) and you lost the opposed test by 1 or 2. For the attack of opportunity, you hadn't one. Your action was in the surprise round, you had half an action only and it was use to go down horse (pathetic roll for rapid dismount), so you hadn't the time to get your sword.No weapon in hand, no AoO. By the way, the 7 damages of the fight against the highwaymen have been healed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 17, 2005)

ooc: ok, thanks


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2005)

You try to get out of his grapple, and you hardly find a weakness that you use at your advantage. You finally slip out of his hands and stand back before taking your sword lying on the ground. Your opponent seems not happy to see you out of his grip and smash you with his club. You try to dodge the blow without much success. You know you'll have a serious bruise on you shield arm for some time.

You can see behind yoru opponent another hunter. That one who carry more trophy than the others. He carry with him a large mole, but doesn't seem in a combat stance. AT that moment, he shout in a poor Galian tongue "Surrender!"

[SBLOCK]Xavier Grapple check: 8 + 7 = 15
Opponent Grapple check : 13
Opponent's attack roll: 20
Damage roll: 6[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 21, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]Now that I'm not on the ground, can I see my allies? How are they doing?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2005)

Things go fast, and the horses hide you from Bellmon, but Kriegspire and Stone seems to handle well there men, but other come to support the knight's atack. Most likely, they will fall at 4 against one.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Xavier looks furious, "Surrender to beasts that attack travellers?! He swings his sword against his opponent. "What kind of unjust request is this?" He then adjusts his stance to try to get a better view of Bellmon
[sblock=ooc]Power Attacking for 1 to hit the guy that grappled me first (not the leader yet)...
+8 to hit, 1d8+4 damage
Then, 5' step (assuming it's not a horrible idea position-wise) to try to see Bellmon. If I can't see around the horse this turn, I'll do the same thing next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2005)

Xavier looks furious, "Surrender to beasts that attack travellers?! He swings his sword against his opponent. "What kind of unjust request is this?" Your sword cut deep in his chest. The man take a step back and seem badly hurt. You moves but you Bellmon seems to have moved as you can't see him yet, but see where your last saw him.

Your hear Stone voice behind you "Hold you sword everyone!" You look at Stone and see he is taking a defensive stance. His opponents seems to stay on there guard, but have stop to attack.

For a small moment, everything seems to hold there breath, even the birds and the wind. But it is quickly broken when the man you've wounded shout his warcry. He raise his club and try to jump on you. Before you can react to his attack, you see him fumble and finish face first in the dirt. It is at that moment you see a bola around the man leg. There leader tell something but you don't understand what it is told.

[SBLOCK]Xavier Attack roll: 10+8 = 18
Xavier Damage: 6+4 = 10[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 21, 2005)

OOC: If I try to detect evil, would that be an offensive act? Would they even notice? If it would be okay to detect evil, I will do so. If not, then...

Xavier is still clearly angry, but only wants to get out of this situation. "Stone, I will heal this man to the best of my ability if they allow us to continue our journey."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2005)

"Heal? We can take care of our wounded. And if you are speaking of the magic of your god, we don't want it." says the leader to you.

"Why have you attacked us?" asks Stone.

"You ask why? I think our warning have been clear enough. SO why have you come back here. Is your chief too dumb to understand?"

"What warning?"

"Your chief is not worth is place if he send his own people in a dangerous territory without warning them. We told the last group who came here to turn back and tell we would not tolerate any of your hunters in our territory."

As they speak, two hunters take care of the one wounded. His rage against you seems to fade away. Bellmon have moved close to his horse, his dagger still ready. The one on Bellmon move around and regroup with the other, leaving an opening from the way you came.

"We havn't been warned. We will pass our road without hunting any of your game."

"You'll turn back!"

The hunter that was fighting Bellmon suddenly shout something. You can't understand, but he seemed surprise and some hunters become more nervous, others seems to be more angry, but the leader quickly calm his men.

"So you are not a hunter. That would explain your ignorance. What lead you here. We havn't raided your lands."

Leopol take a quick look at Jasper. Jasper nodes.

"What your name?"

"It wouldn't mean anything for you, but you can call me Alpha, son of Horned owl."

"I know your father. He is a respectable hunter and a great shaman. I know your value of honor. I promise on mine that we won't harm you if you do the same."

"I know you'll respect your words, knight Stone. So we will. For now, we as long as we speak, and if you decide to turn back, we won't harm you. I cannot give my word if you decide to continue, at least not for now."

All the barbarian lower there guards, so do Stone and Kriegspire. Bellmon hesitate a moment but decide to immitate his knight.

"What are you doing here?"

"I cannot tell you. I'm not allowed to do so. But our affair is outside your hunting ground, we are just going through."

The chief take a moment.

"If you want to have a safe passage, you'll need to see Horned Owl first."

Leopol nods.

"Everyone, one your horse, we will follow Alpha."

Alpha talks to his men. Some seems to protest but Alpha tells some words that leave no doubt and all his men shut down.

"Follow me."

Alpha trun his back, and two other hunter come with him. The remaining ten or so men stay regroup and seems to prepare to continue there road in anotehr way.

OOC: As usual, if you want to insert comments, go on, I might modified a bit the discussion to adapt to your reaction.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 22, 2005)

Xavier lets Sir Stone take the lead, as he is the leader and knows how to handle himself in these situations. In the meanwhile, Xavier looks at each of the other hunters, trying to figure what kind of men the are--savages, surely.

His attention goes back to Leopol's conversation to try to learn how he handles himself. When it is time to follow the hunters, he silently gets on his horse and follows. _<Hopefully this will not delay us too much>_


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2005)

You leave the group of hunter behind, following Alpha. The other two hunter close the walk. During the ride, Leopol speak to you and Bellmon.

"Barbarians are great warrior and they have a code of honor of there own. If one give you his word, you can be sure he will honor it. The only way that he can broke his word without losing his honor is the life of a tribesmate is in danger or there ancestor would be offensed by an act. It is the later that give much trouble to our relation with the tribes, as most Gailian doesn't understand the way of there ancestors. Also, raiding is way quick way to bring the ressources to survival, and so saving life of there tribes who suffer from hunger during hard seasons.

Horned Owl is one of the most powerfull shaman. His tribe have never participated in raid. Many times, he was mediating some negotiation. He always make sure to guide us in the way of there ancient so we don't offence them. Sadly, each tribes is independant, so we can have an agreement with all there tribes easily."

You all continue your way silently throught the forest who become more heavily dense.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Xavier nods. _<That means I must not do anything that would break their customs. I should stay quiet and follow Leopol's lead.>_ Xavier rides the horse and keeps watch around. "Stone, I will only speak, then, when you allow me to. If I am asked a question, I will look to you first for approval to speak. These barbarian tribes, I think, have strong leaders, and subordinates are meant to be seen not heard. So, I will follow what you do and say."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2005)

Leopol nods at you and you continue to travel for over half an hour. The barbarians don't seems very talkative, so you stay silent for the remianing of the time. You arrive in a small village. Two dozen of large tent are scattered among trees. Each tent could easily contain up to ten men, but you suppose there is less than that looking at the few people working around.

Alpha ask you to leave your horse outside the village perimeter. Leopol dismount and you follow his lead. The two escort you had take care of your horses as you follow Alpha in the central tent. He asks you to wait a moment outside. As you wait, you see that the men and women doesn't seem to bother of your presence, but the kids spy on you and as soon as you look back at them, they go into hiding. "When you'll enter the tent, don't sit down before you are offered. Once you are offered to sit in his presence, it is for life, so don't be surprise if you aren't offered today. It is a mark of trust."

You finally enter the tent. This tent is large and empty. You only see a man, must be in the fifty. He seems still strong and his hairs are turning white. He were almost nothing but a pagne around his waist that fall up to his knee. You spot that he is wearing two well made ring, one on each hand. You doubt they are of barbarian craftmanship. Leopol sits down in front of Horned Owl, and Kriegspire too. Bellmon place himself behind Kriegspire, and you do the same behind Stone.

The man smiles at Stone, but you see some sadness too in his eyes. He talk to you with a surprising godo Gailian. "I would be happy to meet you again, knight Stone, but you always come when the time are dark for our people. You seems attracted by the night like a ray of moonlight. I see you've come with new hope for your order." He turn his attention to you and Bellmon. "My name is Horned Owl, as I watch over my people during the night hours they pass. I guide them both through the physical and the spiritual world. Tell me, squires, why have you followed the man known as Crian in his path of virtue?"

Stone nods at you, so you are allowed to answer.

Bellmon decides to speak first. "I've join the order to help the people of my country, to protect them from the harm of the outside world and from themselves. I've come to get the better of myself." Those words are familiar. Even if they aren't told as they are in the knight oath, the meaning is just the same. The shaman had been looking in the yes of Bellmon during all the time of his answer, and Bellmon seems uneasy with that. Horned Owl eyes left Bellmon and he is now staring at you.

OOC: I need to know, on a rank of 0 to 10, how much your character is convince of the answer he will gives and why...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Xavier looks back at the man, clearly unaccustomed to the situation, but hiding nothing, "It is the history of Crian the man that interests me more. Crian was a strong, powerful man, respected by all. He enjoyed contests in a regular basis in order to see who was best. At the same time, he was respected as a leader. When war came to the lands, he did what he could in order to protect the kingdom and keep his own people safe. Finally, in a grand display of both power and leadership, he gave his life to killing army which was plaguing his people. Following Crian is about protecting your people, but also about a devotion to strength and being the strongest possible person you can be. He was a great man and I would have gone to fight the witches with him. He is an ideal we all should strive to."

ooc: 8.5


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2005)

As you speak, it's look like that the gaze of the shaman not only look into your eyes, but also into your soul. It make you a bit uneasy but you finish you speach without showing it. Where Bellmon's answer have been recieved by a total indifference, yours make the man smiles. You look at Stone and you see him absorbed by something, but you can't tell what can absorb him so much.

"I know you aren't here for us." says Horned Owl to Stone who wakes up from his daydreaming "But I must warn you that darkness is walking in our territories. It has started recently and many hunters have dissapeared. The words tell it is the darkness that is roaming which have taken them. Many leaders are presently putting the blame on Gaile and Theor, but I think this darkness is going beyond borders."

"Do you know anything about this darkness."

"I know nothing about it. I only feel it. And I feel it over your head. It await for the good moment to take you. But a light is ligthing your way. It won't protect you, only guide you. You must go, I don't think it was in your plan to come to see me. So you can travel faster, Alpha will guide. Just tell him in which direction you want to go."

"Thank you."

Stones and Kriegspire both stand up and leave the tent. Bellmon follows Kriegspire. As you leave, you feel the gaze of Horned Owl on you. You all exit the tent, but Alpha stay a moment to speak with hsi father.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Xavier has a slightly puzzled look. _<Who is this man? What does he know? How does he know it? What is this darkness? And the light?>_ He says nothing out loud, though. He merely stays quiet and follows Stone out of the tent. _<I have time to find answers to these questions, I think>_


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2005)

Once outside the tent, Stone ask you and Bellmon to prepare the horses, as you'll all start to travel as soon as Alpha is ready. A few minutes after you finish the task that has been asked to you, Stone, Kriegspire and Alpha come to you.

"Which direction you are going?"

"We were traveling west from where you take us, then we wanted to go south west."

"Ok, we'll travel south west. I can guide you up to the border of Theor. The tribes in these parts are in war against Theor, blaming them for bringing the darkness upon them. They are the most heavily touch by it. Many of there warriors have disappeared. If you adventure alone in these parts and fall on a hunting pack, you might regret it. With me, you'll be safe. As for the darkness, I can't tell where you'll be the safer. Is that sounding good with you?"

"Seems fine."

You all mount, and Alpha guide you. You travel for two days. The travel is pretty quiet, as Alpha make sure to avoid most major hunting ground so you won't have to deal uselessly with the other tribes, as it could take some times. The second night, you are given for task to go hunting with Alpha for the supper, a task that you've never been given yet, as you are the worst hunter of the group. You shoot pretty well with a bow, but your skills to find and approach a prey are not really good. You do as you are ordered and you leave the camp site with Alpha.

You follow Alpha, who stays silent. Once in a while, he just makes a sign to tell you to follow or look. After half an hour, you seem to have no success when he shows you the footprint of some game. The path is pretty clear. You follow it when at one moment, Alpha stop you. He point in front of you, but you don’t see anything at first. After moment, you see some movement. A stag seems to eat the leaves of a tree.

 “Prepare your bow and don’t move from here. Give me two minutes. After that, the moment you’ll see the stag looking on the opposite direction, you shoot at it from here. Try to do no sound at all when you’ll shoot.” 

You prepare your bow and wait. You see the stag continue to eat quietly. It doesn’t seem to have notice you or Alpha. It takes almost five minutes when the occasion you wit happen. The stag stop to eat and watch the opposite direction, something having drawn his attention. You shoot the arrow, and hear a small whistle from the arrow that pierces the air. The stag quickly turn the head before leaping from where he was. His action seems to have taken too much time, as your arrow hit the creature’s leg. Instead to do a gracious leap, he fumbles in the bush. When he tries to get back on his feet, you see it freeze than lifelessly fall on the ground, an arrow in the neck. A moment later, you see Alpha over your prey, making sign to come. You join him.

 “Nice shot. We’ll cut the creature before carrying it back, it will make things easier. With that, you won’t need to hunt for some times.”


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Through the hunting expedition, Xavier seems noticably tense--he is not comfortable romping around the forest, but nevertheless he tries his best. When Alpha spots the animal, he tries to stay as quiet as possible, getting ready for the attack.

Afterwards, Xavier seems noticably less tense. "That's good--maybe Kriegspire has a recipe for stag." After they finish cutting the animal, he tries to make his way back to the camp quickly.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2005)

You return to the camp where the others have finish the camp.

"The hunt have been long..." says Kriegspire as he hear you coming.

"... and successful" adds Stone seeing the meat you are carrying.

That night, you had a nice dinner and you all slept well. You had even some difficulty to stay awake during your night watch but the sleep lose the fight and you got replaced by Stone.

The two next days pass without events and you finally reach the border of Theor, thanks to the help of Alpha.

"The village is just over the hill over there." He says, pointing the edge of the forest where you are walking. As you get out under the sunlight who is slowing falling, now almost hitting the horizon, you all wait at the sight of dark smoke that come behind the hill.

"That's too dark smoke to be the fire of the bakery." says Stone, broking the silence as he unsheats his sword. "Be cautious." You all climb the hill and you see the village. Many house are burned down. The biggest building, looking like the forge, is still burning. You see nothing moving in the village. You all follow Stone up the village.

As you enter the village, you see stands that have fallen over, fruits and vegetable spilled. You see some animals killed, surely by the panick or the fight. You see door bash down, ashes of building. You see trails of blood. The only things moving is the dust and sand push by the wind.

"That's not normal. Spread out and try to find any survivor. Come back to reprt to me."  says Leopold. The three split out and start to search the place. As you are about to leave, you hear Alpha "The darkness have fallen on them."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "That's too dark smoke to be the fire of the bakery." says Stone, broking the silence as he unsheats his sword. "Be cautious." You all climb the hill and you see the village. Many house are burned down. The biggest building, looking like the forge, is still burning. You see nothing moving in the village. You all follow Stone up the village.
> 
> As you enter the village, you see stands that have fallen over, fruits and vegetable spilled. You see some animals killed, surely by the panick or the fight. You see door bash down, ashes of building. You see trails of blood. The only things moving is the dust and sand push by the wind.



Xavier unsheathes his sword in response and is silent until they get to the town. "... Is this normal for the attackers? Can anyone tell how recent this was?" He continues to look around. _<Is there a point to this violence?>_


> "That's not normal. Spread out and try to find any survivor. Come back to reprt to me."  says Leopold. The three split out and start to search the place. As you are about to leave, you hear Alpha "The darkness have fallen on them."



Xavier looks at Alpha, then turns again to leave, "In that case, let us hope we are stronger than the darkness."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2005)

"It's not today you'll know. It must be a day now that the atttack happen." You hear behind you as you start to search on your side.

You find yourself wandering in the city. You see all the door open, some have been forced, the lock destroyed by someone bashing the door, or the door teared down by some weapon. You find many trace of battle in many house: broken tableware, knock-over furniture, sword or axe cut in the walls. After some times, you notice two things. First, there is no corpse. It looks like someone have already taken care of it. Second, at one place, you've found a fork lying on the floor of an house, and lot of sand around it.

After fifteen minutes of search, you decide to go back to the central place and see what the otehr haev found. As you come back to the central place, you see the other four already discussing.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 11, 2005)

"I found nothing, literally. Not even a body. Some odd sand and a misplaced fork, but nothing of note. Whoever these people were, they were very ruthless and quick." He pauses, "And you?"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 15, 2005)

"Same things for us." replies Kriegspire

"It is obvious, there have been a fight, there have been death, but it seems the main interest was the people themselves. We have found a few valuable things. Not much. And much food have been left behind. If it would have been raiders, the would have not left anything valuable. If it was a barbarian hunting group, they would have taken the food. I've even heard of some raiding party that was hunting slaves, but even if it was teh case, a dead body haev no value for a slaver. That make no sense."

"Do you think it is for that reason we... are here?" asks Bellmon, hesitantly, quick looking at Alpha.

"I do not know, but there is some chance." answers Stone. "Thank you Alpha for your help. I think you should report what you've seen to Horned Owl. We won't need you from here anyway."

"I'll spread the word that the four of you are investigating the darkness. If you have to come back in our territory, you might find less enemy." Alpha left you without another word.

"You talked about sand. We have found some too. I don't understand what that sand is doing here, in the middle of some fertile lands. Let's ride to Theor, some answer may come." Stone lead you on the Southern road.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

"Could they be cannibals? Or maybe they just want the bodies for some other reason." Xavier is obviously unsure of the situation. He merely shakes his head and follows Stone on the Southern road.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2005)

"It is hard to tell, as we know nothing about who did this." replies Stone. You all ride on the small road and travel south. The farms all seems quiet and empty. You see some barns and houses gently smoking. After half an hour of travel, you leaves the border of the small town and continue on the coutryside. All your search for some sign of the agressor give you nothing.

As the sun goes down, you enter a new village. This one seems pretty quiet. The few people you meet seems to avoid you. You arrive at the local Inn. "Take care of the horses, Xavier." The others dismount and enter the Inn. As you guide the horse into the stable, you spot the stable boy who is taking care of the only horse in it. As he see you he seems to become nervous.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Xavier hesitates at the sight of the boy. He's not used to children. "Can you help me with these horses? I wish to keep them here for the night..." He tries to give the impression that they are just travellers and mean no harm, but if the boy is still nervous, "Are you okay, boy? Is something the matter? Crian's Shield will protect you if you are with him."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2005)

Xavier said:
			
		

> Xavier hesitates at the sight of the boy. He's not used to children. "Can you help me with these horses? I wish to keep them here for the night..." He tries to give the impression that they are just travellers and mean no harm.




"Sure, sir." replies the young boy. He takes two horses as you go backoutside to take the other two inside. You see the boy is still nervous of your presence.



			
				Xavier said:
			
		

> "Are you okay, boy? Is something the matter? Crian's Shield will protect you if you are with him."




The boy stare at you for a moment. He seems even more nervous. He whispers some words to himself and continue his task.

[SBLOCK]Listen check: 9+2=11[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Xavier looks confused and looks around for anything that might threaten him. "What was that? There's no reason to be afraid, boy."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2005)

"Afraid... I am not afraid" replies the young boy, half convinced "but... but my father told me that Crian isn't protecting us, just Gailian" he continue with more convinction. "He told that if he was protecting us, villages would not be attacked." He then looks at you and seems to finally see what he have just told and go back to his work, becoming silent again and avoiding your eyes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Xavier smiles, "Hm, strong words from a small child. Crian will stop the attacks, but he must act through men. In this way, Crian will protect you. I hope that I will be able to show you this is true." He finishes with the horses and goes in to meet Stone.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 29, 2005)

You enter the Inn. You see your companions sitting at a table in a corner far from the fire. It's looks like it was the only empty table. You also notice that many people was looking suspiciously at your companion, and you feel there gaze on you now. You join the group and you sit down. A moment later, the innkeeper come and give you dried meat, not really fresh bread and water. "It's all that I have left." He says, handing you your plate. Stone hands him some silver piece, obviously too much for what you have been given. You starts to eat, and it seems none is interested to start a conversation.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 4, 2005)

At the innkeeper's comment, Xavier thanks the innkeeper for the meal. After the innkeeper walks away, Xavier says quickly and quietly, "This town needs protection." He eats his meal quickly.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 12, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, I had some shows lately, took almost all my time.

"I agree, but there is nothing we will be able to do against their will."  replies Leopold, almost whispering. "They aren't trusting strangers. They must know about the villages. The help must come from someone they will trust. It must come from Theor, not the outside."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Xavier finishes his meal, wanting to hurry so that they can have a discussion in private.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 12, 2005)

You finish your meal without much more discussion. You leave the common room early, both as you feel the unwelcome atmosphere and the fact that Stone want to leave early tomorrow. You have two rooms, and naturally, you are match with your knight. After you are in the room, Leopol asks you "You wanted to add something?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

"I assume we know no one here, so we cannot gain the trust of these people in order to help them. This town has not been attacked, though. How do we know it will not be attacked soon? How can we leave a defenseless city in these times? They do not even believe in Crian's strength."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2005)

"No, they don't. Theodorian generally don't believe in Crian. They are more fervant believer in Sorpingal, and see Crian as one of his follower. They aren't that wrong. During his life, Crian was a follower of justice. But where Sorpingal is firm and strict, Crian know when to cross the line to defend the life of the one he protect. Sorpingal's ideal is justice, Crian's is life.

We cannot know if this town will be attacked. Tell me, Xavier. How would you defend this town? What should we do against an enemy we don't know anything about? And what about the village a few kilometers from here?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

"I would try to convince the town guard to train all able-bodied men. Men who are trained moderately well have faith in themselves, and fight better in turn. If the men are trained, one of two things will happen. Either the barbarians will suffer worse casualties than usual, making the job easier for the next town, or the barbarians will retreat, not having expected any resistance. If the spirit of the men stays intact, it is of the benefit to all."

He moves to get ready for bed, "But we are travellers here, and are likely unable to convince anyone to do anything. It is a shame."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2005)

"Do you really think it is Barbarian who have made what we have seen? Barbarian are raiding to survive. They know where there profit is. When you raid a village, you want to take food and items to survive. You don't take more than your need. That way, the village will survive, and you'll be able to raid it again next year. You'll be able to do this year after year. If you take all, you'll have nothing next year.

We must protect them, but not against barbarian, at least it isn't a priority for now. Training will take time, and could solve some problem, but not the one which is before us, we could do more to convince Theodor V. Sadly, saving everyone is impossible, but you must think large. You have the vuillage under your eyes, but don't blind yourself, you must see the forest behind the tree.

Now, we must ride to the capital. It is a three days ride, but we could certainly reach it in two days if we force a bit our horses."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Xavier nods. "It's just that... seeing children worried as much as the adults is unsettling. You are right, though. Like Crian, we shall do what is best for all people, not just one town."

He pauses a bit to think, and then gets ready for bed.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2005)

In the middle of the night, you are awaken by a shout. You are not sure if you were dreaming or if it is coming really from outside, but your hear noise in the bed of Leopol and you see him ligthing the lantern. Before any of you start to speak, another shout can be heard.

"Take your scabbard." says Stone to you before taking his sword and hastly exiting the room.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Xavier takes a split-second longer to realize what's happening. _<...Wha...scab-->_ Then his body instinctively jumps up, picks up his scabbard, and runs out the door to follow Leopol.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 16, 2005)

With the fatigue still clouding a bit your mind, the adrenaline rush, all seems just unreal. You rush outside and see Leopol running outside the Inn. On his way, he bash once in Kriegspire's door. As you pass next to it, you see the door opening, Kriegspire with both sword in hand. You almost fumble as another customer open his door and step outside, having not seen you. You hardly dodge him, and teh man looks t you with some surprise and hastly close his door.

You hear again a shout but when you arrive outside, the silence have taken back his rightfull place in the darkness. You scan the surrouding, but the half moon in the cloudless sky doesn't give enough light, leaving many shadows. You fell the fresh wind that prelude the coming winter on your face. You shivers, but something tell you it isn't cold air, but more what it carry, a feeling you are not familiar with.

The four of you are standing silently in front of the Inn. The second seems like hours. The abscence of action looks more dangerous than the charge or an army rushing on you. The ignorance of what happening looks like a toture.

Another shout coming from the south seems to awake the group. The sound don't have time to die that you are rushing down the street. As you run, the sky seems to dissparea, leving darkness over your head. You run, your foot lighted by the lantern of Leopol. You hears the sound of someone bashing down a door. You see on the side of the eye someone running in the opposite direction. You have not the time to react that Kriegspire and Bellmon have already changed direction. Leopol is still running in direction of the house that seem under attack. You instinctivly follow him. You hear the shout of a man and a women from the house. As you come close you hear a kid screaming. The sound is coming from a barn to the west. Without stopping running, Leopol shout to you: "Help the kid and be cautious!"

You quickly turn your foot and run to the barn. You see the doors are wide open, but the inside is filled with deep darkness.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 17, 2005)

As Xavier trots up to the barn, he starts looking for a source of danger. Xavier pauses in the doorway, where he has _some_ light, furious. He concentrates, still trying to find the source of the danger, but also looking for a better source of light.

ooc: Activate _Detect Evil_ before I get to the barn (standard action to activate, move action to arrive in the barn). I'm assuming the range will get the whole barn.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2005)

You scan the darkness of the barn, and you have no doubt, something evil is lurking in it. You can also hear the sounds of haystack that are hit and fall on the ground. This sound of destruction almost cover the one of the young boy, who seems to cry, mutturing something.

You try to find something to light, but don't see anything. It is at that moment you remember that in barns and stables, there is generally a lantern suspended inside, next to the entrance, to light the inside of the building. It was the case for the stable of your family, and you've seen it in many barn of commoners too.

[SBLOCK]OOC: Expect at least two rounds to have the lantern ligthed, one to find it, one to light it. That is _if_ there is one...
Roll:
Listen: 19 + 2 = 21
Knowledge(Local): 17 + 0 = 17[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 18, 2005)

"In the name of Crian, show yourself!" Xavier stumbles around the barn for a bit.[sblock=OOC]I'll look for the lantern[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 18, 2005)

You advance cautionly and enter the barn. You sword in front of you, your shield hand is searching for a lantern. The sound of haystack being hack continu. At a moment, the kid scream. Instinctively, you raise your guard and take a defensive position just to hit your head on the lantern and you feel a flint and steel falling on your foot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 19, 2005)

"Hang on, kid!"

[sblock=OOC]Not being able to see is frustrating Xavier. If he can light the lantern in a stanard action, he'll then take his move action to move towards the sound. Otherwise, he'll concentrate another round on the detect evil and use the move action to move toward the sound. I'm _this_ close to just running around randomly in the dark, though.  [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 19, 2005)

OOC: Searching was a standard action, detect evil ask you to concentrate and searching too, so you hadn't the chance to keep your concentration. If you want to detect the aura and be able to spot the place of the evil, you'll have to concentarte 3 rounds  The second option is to light the lantern and take it, that would be a full round action.  :\  But there is another option!    You can leave the lantern on the ground and just light it. I would leave it as a standard action, but the light won't be cover with the glass, and so there would be chance of burning the barn 

Make your choice!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 20, 2005)

ooc: Yikes, okay. I forgot that the effect wasn't still going. I'm going to light the lantern, leaving it on the ground. Hopefully I'd have to stand up the lantern to do it, though. I'm hoping the dirt won't have anything on it that can catch fire.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2005)

You kneels down and grabs the lantern who have fallen and teh flint and steel. You quickly remove the protecting glass and light the lantern. You put the glass back, you take the lantern in one hand, your sowrd in the other.. 

It is at that time you see your opponent. As the light of the lantern blind you for a moment, you only see a human profile, but somehow gruesome. As you eyes adapt, it become obvious it is not a human, or rather is not anymore. He looks like a living human skin, but the eyes and mouth and some old wounds have been sew to close all holes. The creature doesn't seems to take care of you, he is just moving foward, slashing the haystack.

Yyou see the you stable boy you've talked to, somehow paralyzed by the fear staring at the monster like it was his death coming. But you are just too late to prevent the creature to touch the boy and the creature slash the young boy, who roll on the ground, wounded and unconcious.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Xavier raises his sword above his head with both hands and brings it down upon the deformed human. "Crian's judgement be upon you."

[sblock=OOC]If I can get a charge in, adjust the following numbers. I'm going to assume I can't, though. I'm using my Smite Evil here, so...
+10 attack, 1d8+8 damage (two-handed gives me an extra 1 damage here, power attack for 1 for another 2 points of damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK]OOC: You are next to him, so charging is not option, BUT if you intend to charge him, you might have not moved from your spot, which mean you could have spend a full round action and take the lantern in your hand... that's the fun of turn base action. So, for you best pleasure, I will allow you to charge AND to have the lantern in your hand... I've edited my previous post to reflect that...

By the way, I suppose you've slept with your leather armor, as your group wanted to leave early. It was one less thing to do...[/SBLOCK]

Xavier raises his sword above his head with both hands and brings it down upon the deformed human. "Crian's judgement be upon you." You charge the monster and your sword cut half the neck of the creature. As you suspect, the creature doesn't drop, but to your surprise, a spray of sand is ejected from the wound. You quickly turn your head and close you eyes and feel the spray that quickly stop. The wound of the creature have been closed by an aggregate of sand.

The creature seems attracted to you by your attack. He slam you but seems a bit clumsy in his attack, only doing you a small wound (4 dmg) and then punch you twice while you taking back your balance, clumsily missing one and almost doing the same on the other, limiting the damage (2 dmg)

[SBLOCK]OOC:
Attack against the creature: Natural 20 (you've guess right, critical mean nothing against that creature) 
Damage: 7 + 6 = 13 (With the lantern, you lose the 2-handed bonus. If you decide to leave the lantern on the ground, it will make 15...)
Reflex save against spray: 16 + 6 = 22
Attacks from the creature: 15 , Natural 1, 16
Damage: 4, 2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

After running away from his mysterious assailant, Brodell have find his path up to the nearest village. There he could warn the villager. The mayor, reluctant to listen to the story of a man that travel in the middle of night, threat the young squire with his crossbow but her wife, Prescilla, a woman that was raised in Gaile, help to convince her husband that the village was in danger.

Bordell continued his way on the road to the capital. When Firenze, Stone's horse, and himself were starting to get tired, Xavier stop at an Inn where he took some rest and also warned the Innkeeper. The Innkeeper, a veteran, decide to ignore the warning, telling that even if the danger was coming this way, they wouldn't arrive before a few days and would have enough time to change his mind. But among the innocupant of the Inn was Sergeant Pioris, a soldier in mission to investigate the attack of two other villages. When he overheard Bordell, he decide to escort him to Captain Irom, responsible of the defence of the lands of King Theodor.

On his way, the squire learned that some politic's intrigue was going between Captain Irom and the wizard's court Varence. It also seems that Captain Irom had lost the last battle and was not in a godo mood. But teh captain recieved the squire and listen to his story. Believing the the squire's word, he prepare some troops to be sent in the borders and also gives the squire a letter that would allow him to see the king himself. Sregeant Pioris escort the squire to the king, going through the servant quater. Presented by the butler and supported by Pioris, Xavier was able to gives the news to the King, who had been offenced at first to see Stone missing.

~~~~~

In the doorway of the room stands the bultler and Sergeant Pioris. They both stay far from the discussion and wait. You are standing in front of the King, and two guards are standing behind the liege.

The king have listen to your explanation, and his reaction, who has been one of an offended man seem to have let place with concerns. "You'll have to retell all the details to me and my court wizard later. I hope to see Stones soon. Now, have you brought an answer to my question from your order?" aks King Theodor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]out of character, I think the answer is "yes" but that's an assumption. I don't remember being told of a question. Am I forgetting something? If the question was, "Will you help us?" Then the answer is "Yes" but that would be obvious because I arrived.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]The keyword in the king's question is 'from your order'.    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]  Okay, well if I assumed wrong, then the king can correct me. [/sblock]
Xavier thinks to himself and then looks back at Pioris, indicating the gift, hoping it'll be presented now. Turning back to the king, "I have brought a gift from the order, made by our finest smith."


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2006)

"A gift." repeat the king, just as it was natural. Pioris advanace again, his head down and kneels in front of the king, raising the sword and presenting him the hilt. The king draw the sword and take a close look at the blade near the hilt. As he turn it, you have the time to spot a small rune inscribed on it that look familiar. You can't see it precisely, but you think it is the symbol of Crian and the symbol of Theor side by side. On the other side is another rune, which you think might be Greffit mark. But one thing is sure in your mind, the sword please the king. He sheet it and take the sword with the scabbard. Pioris walk back to his place, still head down before returning in his military stand.

"I could not hope for better answer. Now that have been settle and you have done the mission your knight have given you, I suppose you'll great some well earned rest." The king make a sign to his Butler and to Sergeant Pioris. Both approoach the king. The soldier kneel again but the bultler stay standing and look the king in his face, with the same look a grand-father would look to one of his children.

"Arthur. You'll prepare a place for him and his companion to rest. Sergeant, you'll be at the service of the knights. If they have any question questions, answer as best as you can. In doubt of confidential information, refer to Captain Irom, he knows precisely what I expect of teh coming cooperation with the order of Crian."

The butler leaves the room adn Sregant return to the doroway. The king return his attention to you. "Now take some rest." he node at you, which you understand that your interview with the king is finish and it's time to leave.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2006)

"Thank you, His Majesty." Xavier bows and gives the king the proper respects, and then goes to Pioris. "I can talk briefly with the butler later. For now, I think I need to have a good meal. I am hungry and weary from the travel. I should also start my work here as soon as possible."


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2006)

You quit the king's room, but that time, by the main door. Led by the bultler, followed by Sergeant Pioris, you walk down a richly decorated corridor. You've seen only once a more decorated palace, and it is the Gailian's palace, where you've been once with your father. That was a long time ago, before you enter the order. You pass in front of a door with a symbol you don't know. It's look like a circle with a V inscribe in it and cross by three horizontal lines.

You walk like that for a few minutes before reaching the end of a wing. The butler open a door. "Here for you, Sir. I hope you'll enjoy your stay at teh castle. If you have any request, I'll send you someone in a minute. Don't hesitate to ask her." The old man salute and return back on his step.

"I'll let you take some rest, we will have all the evening to talk about what you want, or do what you want." tells Pioris.


----------



## avatar the last air (May 28, 2006)

*New Person*

30458


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Kriegspire gives a nod. "You were right not to trust him. I think he play the bad guys a bit too much. I don't think he would had cut the strap if it wasn't me who was with you. But at the same time, if he had some doubt on your honesty, he wouldn't like to stay off-guard too long, so cutting the strap is faster, and while he doesn't have his bow ready, he still have a dagger in his hand, so he is still able to defend himself.
> 
> It is true that with four men, we would have much difficulty to attack a barbarian village, but the four of us against a small raiding band, let's say, ten warriors, we are most likely to win. The barbarian is used to fight us, and they know they are no match if they are only a small band. Our heavy armor and warhorses give us a huge advanatge over there hard leather armors and spears. The barbarian are good warrior, but they aren't fools, they prefer to leave there loot behind and live another day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Can I know why you are posting in this thread? Please, answer in that thread[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]What time of day is it? I haven't eaten in a while, but if it's late enough I'll eat in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]It is around 19h, the sun is about to dissapear at the horizon.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Xavier tells Pioris, "Well, it is not long before it will be a normal hour to sleep. It is probably prudent to have dinner and then go to bed at an appropriate time. First I will cleanse myself, then go eat." He delays himself in his room long enough to drop his equipment there, and then will ask someone for the bath.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2006)

You dismiss Pioris and enter the room. You are lodge in a fine room with all the commodity you could hope for. The decoration is richly made but nothing excessive. Someone knock at your door and you answer. You see one of the girls who spied on you while you were in the servant quater. She tells you when you'll be ready to bath, to follow her. You quickly take what you need and follow her. She leads you through the garden (which are beautifull and there is still some flower, even if the fall have arrived. The trees have started to change color, greatly improving the appearnce of the garden) to a small stone buidling. In it are the common bath for the palace, accessible only to the guest and nobles. She let you enter but before, ask you whta you would like to eat.

After you have told what you'll take to eat, you take time to relax in your bath. When you get out of there, you see the sun have dissapear and it's start to get dark. It seems that you have slept a moment and you have taken more time than you expected in your bath. You return to your room and a few minutes after, someone knocks at the door. The servant have brought you the meal you have requested. It is still hot and looks pretty good. you eat it and it doesn't take much for you to fall asleep.

The day after, you pass the day with Pioris. You talk about the dark events that happen in the north of the country. You learn that two villages had been destroyed during the three last month. The report you have given was the first testimony about the attack, as no one had survived it before. Not only it is the first information about the source of that tragedy, but it is the first time that two villages are attacked in so short time. It has forced Captain Irom to move troops in the north. The temnple of Sorpingal have given a few of his follower to support the troops, but there reduce number will doubtly make a change to the coming campaign.

During the night, you have met with the Theodor, the king, and Varence, the court wizard. You have spoken about what you've seen in detail. The king seems a bit trouble by it, even if it isn't the first time he has heard about it. Varence have stayed silent duirng all the meeting and hasn't react to anything. His only comment was he would do some research, and see if your assumption about the realtion of these creature and the invasions is true.

It is three days later that you finally have news of Stones. He has met with the first troops and have stayed with them a few days to gives some advice and help them to organize good defence and see to the refugee. He should arrive tonight to the capital.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I gives you a chance to come back on anything during these three days. You have question to ask to anyone, you want to change your action for anything up here. Go one...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

While spending the day with Pioris, Xavier asks to be taken to the Temple of Sorpingal so that they can acquire possibly more information on the sandmen. If they have any advice on how to deal with them, or undead creature in general, he will relay this information to the king as well (or try to arrange for a powerful cleric to attend the meeting, or try to arrange a later meeting with such a cleric).

Xavier does not know much about fortifying a city, but will also at least mention that it must be done. He thanks Varence for agreeing to do research into the creature, but afterwards Xavier decides to be careful. He will later (the next day) use his _detect evil_ ability and go by Varence's room.

When Xavier hears of Stone's arrival, he prepares to greet him, wearing his formal uniform, or a fine set of clothes, whichever is more appropriate for the occasion. Stone will likely want to get to work, but the king may want a feast.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2006)

It is only the day after the meeting that you can gain access to some members of the order of Sorpingal. After spending the day trying to speak with the head of teh order and finally speak with him, you see that they have little clue about the creatures. The invasions had ahppen so long ago that the only thinsg they have are tales, myth and legends on the invasion and many information contracdict others and none are usefull for the present matter.

The day after, in the morning, you recieve the letter of Stones. You await him late in the night. During the day, you wander a bit in the castle. As you don't know where Varence room is exactly, you decide to go in teh wing of the king's bedroom, as his advisor should be near him. It is there you start to feel many aura. The most powerfull aura is of moderate power...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

ooc: Xavier would also have asked the Order of Sorpingal about other undead in general (because some tactics are similar) and about any old books they might have on the subject)... I don't know if that's useful, though.

Xavier pauses and looks around. _<... What? ...>_ He will find a nearby servant. "Pardon me, could you tell me whose rooms are around here?" A silver piece will serve as a 'tip', with another following it if the information is useful.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]You've learn that the best weapon against undead are maces, as many undead, like skeleton, doesn't have the flesh or body. The true nature of all undead make them also very vulnerable to all holy items, and it is a good thing to carry protection against unholy forces when figthing undeads.

In other words, nothing new...[/SBLOCK]

You don't see any servant here so you start to walk back toward your room. You met the girl who have been attributed to you, the same one who has been spying on you and Pioris when you've arrived. You ask her about the door and she seems reluctant to talk about it but she decides to answer you. "It is the chamber of Varence. I don't know what is inside. No one is allowed to enter, except the king, but I don't remember to have ever seen him enter that place... anyway, I don't use that corridor, like all servant. The magic have help Theor many time, but it is something that most people doesn't like to be around when they can... you see what I mean."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Was the girl waiting by my room, or did I find her by coincidence?[/sblock]
"Tell me," Xavier looks to make sure that they have relatively privacy, "What do you think of Varence? He did not speak much when I met him."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]You met her near your room but she wasn't waiting next to your door. Can be a coincidence or she could have been going to your room for any reason. If it is the latest, she was on her way back from your room.[/SBLOCK]

"I..." she seems to hesitate "I think not much of him... I... I have things to do. Sorry sir, if you allow me, I'll go back to the servant's wing to attend to my task."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]"quater"? I'm not sure I understand the sentence. [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Oops, bad traduction with a bit of French syntax... sorry, I corrected the sentence. She is talking about the servant's wing, part of teh palace where the servant do there works, the same wing you entered first the palace.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, you meant servant's quarters... oops.  [/sblock]
Seeing that the line of questions has troubled the girl, Xavier quickly apologizes. "Sorry to put you in an awkward position, miss...? I am just trying to learn about this place. Do you know what the plans are for the arrival of the other knights today? Anyway, I will not prevent you from going to your quarters."

Xavier would prefer for this girl to answer his questions, but he will find another servant if he has to.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2006)

"Leonor." she completes your sentence. She seems some kind relieved by the change of subject and answers your question more gladly."I was told there would be a private dinner with the king tonight. It will be once your companion will arrived, but the butler told us to prepare everything for after sunset, so I suppose they are expecting your companion late. I'll come to warn you sir once your friends will arrive. If you want anything, just ask any servant or pull the rope next to your bed and I'll come." She then fell silent, and you know she won't leave until you allow her, as it is usually the case for servant attributed to a visitor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2006)

"Leonor." Xavier gives a nod and considers the information. "I'm sure you will do a spectacular job for my mentor tonight. Thank you, you may go where you need to now." He goes to clean all of the equipment he has with him, assuming some servant hasn't done it first. Regardless, he will do whatever preparations he needs to for the night.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2006)

Leonor bow at you and then leaves you a bit quicker than she was walking before you talk about her. She seems still disturbed by the questions on Varence.

You prepare yourself, you asks the srevant to find you some courtier's outfits to be in better presentation for the supper. It would be normal for knights on the road to arrive in inappropriate outfit for the supper with the king, but not for you, who have spend teh last few day in teh court. You even think to ask for some for your three companion, knowing the size of each, as you've been the one finding the hunter's outfit.

Later in the afternoon, you go take your bath to clean yourself before the supper. You walk out of the baths when you see Varence who is walking toward the castle. Something strike you. In this part of the garden, there is nothing else than the bath, and you havn't seen him inside it, so you think he could only be in the garden to relax... something that seem not appropriate for the impression he has given you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fully dressed, right? Or is the bath the sort of thing I'd go to and leave in a robe?

I would like to use a quick _detect evil_ and then call out to Varence to ask him if he's had a chance to look into the information, but if I'm not wearing proper clothes, then I don't have much choice but to go back to my room and dress.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]As the bath is outside, you bring some clothings to the bath. It is up to you if you have come into a simple robe or with the outfits you wanted to wear. Both are fine with me.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2006)

With a short pause to ask his deity for a use of his gift, Xavier starts in the direction of Varence. "Varence!" Xavier raises a hand to try to get Varence to stop walking away from him. When the two are close enough to talk, the knight thinking to himself and asks, "Have you had a chance for the research you mentioned? With the sandmen and the attacks?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2006)

You asks Crian for some guidance and when you look at Varence, you feel an aura of surrounding an item he is carrying, but you cannot see the item, most likely to be something in his robe.

You make  a sign to the court wizard. He turns his attention on you as you come to him. You think he had seemed surprise to see you there but it is hard from the distance you were to be sure. As you come near, you see the same emotionless face he had shown during the meeting you had with him and the king. You asks him about his research. "The poeple of Theor, during the invasion, hadn't a lot of scribe in there rank. Very few notes have been taken on the events that happen here. I have found nothing yet, but I am looking on it. I'll warn you if I find something." He politely nods at you and leaves your company.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 6, 2006)

If Xavier can remember the name of the book he got his own information from, he recommends it to Varence. Regardless, he then leaves to go to make sure everything is in order for Stone's arrival. _<I cannot wait to discuss everything that has happened with Stone...>_


----------



## Velmont (Jun 12, 2006)

You refer the books, and Varence thank you, but you feel some lack of interest for the conversation and leaves you. You walks back to your room and start to look for the last preparation for your companions.

When the sun is touching the horizon, you see people starting to gather in the court, you have just the time to open the door of you room that Leonor come to you. "Sir Stone have arrived with another knight." She tells you.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry, I miss your last post.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]No problem.[/sblock]
The knight spends his time organizing equipment, and making sure he is presentable for such an evening event. When he approaches the door, he hears some walking outside, and he opens the door to find Leonor.

"Thank you, Leon--" Xavier nods, and pauses. "Wait, just one other knight? Not two?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2006)

"Yes, sir. He has arrived with one other knight." she pauses and looks at you. "Is there a problem sir?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Xavier looks around to see if anyone else is around, or just to see if anything is suspicious. He shakes his head, "Is there..." but he doesn't finish his sentence, he just walks very quickly to greet the two knights. _<Maybe Bellmon wasn't introduced as a knight, but a squire. That must be it.>_


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2006)

You arrive in the central court and you see people gathered. You walk foward and see Stones talking with some people you know near the king, most likely sent to welcome the night. Among them, the butler. At Stone's side, there is Kriegspire. Stones see you. He make a sign he his to you in a moment. He finish to discuss with the people around and tells it is time for him to prepare himself to meet the king, he leaves the others and only the butler follow him, the others scattering.

Stones come foward to meet you. "I've heard you did a fine job. It was a good thing to warn the village next to the one attacked, and we met the reinformcement on our way. the border are starting to be fortificated, and it is partly for what you did." he tells you, but he then hesitate and see a shadow in his face. "Sadly, Bellmon have fallen into combat. And it isn't an undead who did it. It seems there was an assassin with them, as he was found dead, his throat slite with a dagger. We couldn't carry it, so we buried him and ask Crian to watch over his soul."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Xavier pauses, thinks, and looks down for a second. He looks back up at Stone, "When I left the town, an assassin attacked me too. It was a dark and hectic night, so I thought it must've been some confused person, so I just rode away." He shakes his head. "It is partially my fault for Bellmon's death, for my confusion. I was in no state to attack that assassin, though. Hopefully I have saved more lives than I have sacrificed. However, if someone is attacking knights of Crian, we have a major problem. That means not only did someone know we were coming, but someone is trying to stop us." He pauses and looks to see if anyone has heard the conversation.

"Anyway, I will have a private prayer to Crian in Bellmon's name. I am afraid that the people in the surrounding towns have no place to go, since this city has no space for them. Maybe I am thinking too much of business on this feast for you."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2006)

"It isn't your fault, Xavier. You did as you were order, and that's was the good thing to do. If you had fallen, the news wouldn't have come to the king before more days and the border would still be unprotected, and maybe the undead would have destroyed other villages. It is always a sad thing when a soldier fall, but it is a risk of being knight.

You might be right for us being target, but it's not sure. The attack on the village start before our coming, and no one escaped alive before our coming, so it might just be that, they were trying to kill everyone, whoever they was. Stay alert."

You lead both knight to your chamber where they quickly change themselves before the dinner. During the dinner, you are you three, the king and Varence. Stones talks a lot of the things to come. He confirms that the order have accepted to support Theor in there attempt to get rid of the unknown threat. He talks about teh startegy, teh formation of the army. Also, more support will come in the comings month. The first step in this mission was to evaluate the needs. Varence speaks little, giving a few information about the undead to the king, but nothing new to you or Stones. Kriegspire let his diplomatic friend do all the work.

Once the dinner is finish, the king retreat with Varence to talk. You three get out in the garden where Stones speaks to Kriegspire and you. You climb on the wall. The night is clear and the wind is fresh. You see the moat runnig along the wall, the water coming from the rive rthatcross the city and the country.

"In the next month, we will have to find the source of the threat, and also devellop a strategy so the country can defend himself without our help. Any idea?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 24, 2006)

"I... suppose. Still, Bellmon was a good knight. An honest man, who served Crian well."

When he leads the knights to change, Xavier tries to recount what happened on his trip--the assassin, the town with the old lady and the mayor husband--that there are supporters of Crian even in Theor--the tavern where he met Pioris, and then the situation with Captain Irom, and finally Varence. He is probably not able to get through all of the information, so Captain Irom and Varence will have to be told later. Though, the find their way on top of the wall with some relative privacy.

"I cannot be sure, but I think Varence knows more than he says. I remembered some texts about the sandmen and asked him to do some research, but it seems like he has done nothing. Moreover, there is an evil spirit that he keeps with him." Xavier looks to the countryside, "There is something wrong here. Maybe I am being paranoid, but the undead are not intelligent. They should be easy to take care of. Digging more trenches to catch them should not be difficult, especially if we can cover them. They can just fall into the holes. The problem is that there is likely some intelligence leading them."

He pauses and looks to the other two knights, "Though, you two know the area better than I, probably. I don't know what the surrounding area is like. Maybe there is a stronger place to defend ourselves? A stronghold somewhere?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2006)

"You tell Varence has an evil spirit? Maybe he is holding some item of evil power. It is a bit cliché to think that, but we should stay vigilent.

And you are right about those undead. They are very dumb. Even skeleton are brighter than that. The skeleton are generally attracted by life form when not commanded, those sandman simply go foward. It must have an head behind all that."

"There is a few stronghold to build a defence, but most was build on the border of Gaile. Theodor III, who build them, was fearing an invasion from Gaile. All the border with the savage lands are less protected, as the kingdom of Theor have been less interesting for the barbarians." explains Kriegspire. He instinctively try to take something at his belt but finally find nothing under his hand. "I left the maps in Xavier's room."

"Xavier, can you go fetch the maps of Theor? We will take a look at it a bit before resting, while all this is still fresh in our mind."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 25, 2006)

"So the strongholds likely won't be useful to us at the moment..." Kriegspire seems to have lost his map, "Sure, I'll get it. With your things?" Xavier goes to his room to retrieve the map.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2006)

You find the scroll case in your room and comes back to the wall. As you climb the wall, you see Kriegspire and Stone talking to each other. Kriegspire is facing you, but you see Stone back. He hears you and turns around to look who is coming. It is then you see something you took time to understand. Kriegspire quickly draw his sword and strike Stone in the back. Jasper's blade reappears in the front of Stone. Stone didn't react to it, his body simply fall on the ground. The wounds seems to have been mortal. Kriegspire look to the body in front of him and then his look fall on you. You see in his eyes a bit of sadness.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2006)

_<... Stone did this intentionally?>_ Xavier drops the map, draws his sword, and runs to Kriegspire, holding the sword to him. He does not want to fight Kriegspire, though.

"Not only did you kill the greatest knight of Crian, you killed my knight master. Explain yourself." He tries to sense if there is any evil in the area.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 1, 2006)

You scan the area, but you feel nothing evil. "Xavier... I thought you a bit wiser than that. Even Crian can be fooled." Jasper removes the brooch that hold his cloak. It is at that moment you see that Kriegspire is Evil. "Xavier, you are a good squire, and a man like you could do a lot. Stones was blinded by his faith, and couldn't see what was coming. If I am here, it isn't for Theor, it is for Gaile. Once and for all, Gaile will get rid of the two thorns in his feet. Gaile treasure are so low that the country is about to fall into ruin. But when the country will get attack by the famous siege undead, and they learn they have been sent by the Kingdom of Theor, which has allied himself, the first move of the king will to move on the rock, get rid of the order, take control of there famous forge and keep the order treasure. He will then sent a united assault on Theor and finally reunite the peninsula.

The order will fall, but the king will reward his ally. You can be on the winning side. The king have just the need to hear a word from me and you're name will be removed from the black list, which contain all the member of the Order. You could gain power, fame and fortune, you could finally get out of your little squire role and do things more concreate than being a messenger. It is up to you. You have your futur in your hand,"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Xavier takes a step back, draws his sword, and calls out, "Guards! There is an emergency! Guards! Emergency!"

When the guards come, he will say that Kriegspire has killed Sir Stone, and that he must be imprisoned immediately--and that he is not allowed to send any messages without his permission. He will then request a messenger for himself, to send a warning to the Order.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2006)

"These gardens have been made so you can't hear the sounds of the city or the castle. It is true the other way, the guards have been dismiss from teh garden and no one can hear you, no need to shout." tell a voice behind you. You see Varence who climbs the stairs behind you, blocking your easiest way of escape. "I told it to you, Kriegspire, this man have been lost by his blind faith to Crian. You can't convert him."

"He was worth the try. It's too bad to lose such a fine man. I think if I could have been your knight, I could have done a better work that Bellmon. He was also too slow and also blinded by Stone's faith. He never knew who was holding the dagger who kill him." Kriegspire draw the sword of Stone from his corpse. "At least, you won't see the fall of your precious order, Xavier."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Xavier nodded at Varence. Some of the pieces were starting to make sense. "I imagine this has something to do with that evil item you keep on your person."

When Kriegspire draws his weapon, Xavier gets the impression that combat is imminent--and that he can't defeat both Kriegspire and Varence at the same time, without help. At least, not now. After all, Kriegspire has much more experience than he does, and Varence is a practiced caster. He needs to encounter these two on his own terms.

"Crian has defeated evil in the past, and we will prevail again." Xavier runs back to the castle, through the forest.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2006)

You see the ground, which is 12 feet down. In you heavy armor, you wouldn't like to jump down, but in your light outfit, it is something you are train to do and see that you need to get out of there. You quickly turn to jump into the flower below, but you feel your boby not answering. On the side of the eye, you see Varence with his hand, palm open toward you.

"Amusing. That evil item... Kriegspire. Do your job, it's a waste of my energy to hold him there." Kriegspire move over Stones corpse. He arrive next to you. "You'll feel nothing. I know how to backstab for a quick death. Just look at Stone, he didn't even had the time to put his hand at his sword or shout for help, he was dead."

Kriegspire swing the sowrd swiftly to the heart. You feel Stone's sword breaking under the hit, and the quick slibe finish as a slam that push you over the wall. You fall toward the water, but before you splash in it, you feel an intense pain in your body before all becoming dark.


----------

